# Who said it?



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lindy's 2009 SEC preview has a rundown on each team in the conference. There is a small box in each teams section called "Opposing Coaches view". It doesn't say who the interviewed coaches are. i thought it would be fun to kick around who might be talking:

ALABAMA
On expectations- "They'll be really good on defense. If they can get their offensive line to jell and the QB takes care of the football and manages the game, then they'll be good. But they won't win the West."
On Terrance Cody- "he's not that good. It's amazing the amount of publicity he got. If you run at him, he'll make the play. He wasn't a problem for us."

GEORGIA
On last season- "I didn't think they were close to being the #1 team in country last year. But they had good players. I thought expectations exceeded their ability a little bit."
On being soft- "they always have one or two good offensive linemen, but they never intimidate you. I always thought they were kinda soft. That running back last year(Moreno) would make any offensive line look good."
On Personnel losses- "They're not going to miss Stafford; They're going to miss Moreno. Richt was smart and started running more to help Stafford. They didn't ask him to do much. They've got nobody close to Moreno".

TENNESSEE
On expectations- "I think they're a 6-6 team; (2008) might be the worst offensive line they've had; it will be their weakness. They don't have an outstanding running back. The QB is above average. They just don't have any playmakers. The QB ( Crompton) is not a very good team leader...Lane Kiffin said all this about Florida and Alabama. He better be concerned with Vanderbilt. Vanderbilt will be a better team than Tennessee."


My guesses are:
Alabama- Urban Meyers
Georgia- Les Miles
Tennessee- Steve Spurrier


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah I picked my Lyndy's and Sporting News preseason mags last week.  Football is really on the way.

I don't really care what some ****** bag thinks about our chances this year.  That's why they play the games.

I don't think anybody can really speak with any authority on our running backs since we have three that nobody has even seen yet. Man I can't wait for some football!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd guess Les Miles on the Bama quote and Spurrier on the other two... They seem to be the two (other than Kiffin) that like to pop off at the mouth the most.

I'd be surprised if Miles made the comment about UGA seeing how in his two meetings with the Dawgs he's had his luch handed to him. You might be right about Meyer and Bama...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I'd guess Les Miles on the Bama quote and Spurrier on the other two... They seem to be the two (other than Kiffin) that like to pop off at the mouth the most.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Miles made the comment about UGA seeing how in his two meetings with the Dawgs he's had his luch handed to him. You might be right about Meyer and Bama...



I don't think Das Hat said it either.  He's been smacked around by us too much to run his mouth like that.  That doesn't seem to be his style anyway.  The few times he has opened his soup cooler ie the Arkan-sass comment, he's ended up looking dumb.

I think Spurrier probably said it.  It's hilarious how that old man still thinks he matters.  Who does he think he has that intimidates anybody?  He's has been and the whole thing is just kind of sad at this point.

Sorry Irish.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't think Das Hat said it either.  He's been smacked around by us too much to run his mouth like that.  That doesn't seem to be his style anyway.  The few times he has opened his soup cooler ie the Arkan-sass comment, he's ended up looking dumb.
> 
> I think Spurrier probably said it.  It's hilarious how that old man still thinks he matters.  Who does he think he has that intimidates anybody?  He's has been and the whole thing is just kind of sad at this point.
> 
> Sorry Irish.



May have to post what the "view" was on South Carolina if there is any interest. It wasn't kind.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 19, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think Spurrier probably said it.  It's hilarious how that old man still thinks he matters.  Who does he think he has that intimidates anybody?  He's has been and the whole thing is just kind of sad at this point.
> 
> Sorry Irish.



You do know that so called has been coach with no talent has beat UGA . His win over UGA kept them out of the SECCG and maybe even the NC. I see why you don't like him now. I wonder what crazy excuse UGA fans will have if USCe beats them this year.

I think the first one sounds like Meyer but did Cody play against UF? I thought he was injured at the end of the year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2009)

ACguy said:


> You do know that so called has been coach with no talent has beat UGA . His win over UGA kept them out of the SECCG and maybe even the NC. I see why you don't like him now. I wonder what crazy excuse UGA fans will have if USCe beats them this year.
> 
> I think the first one sounds like Meyer but did Cody play against UF? I thought he was injured at the end of the year.



Yes, Cody played against UF. However, i don't think he really was 100% the rest of the year after the injury against Ole Miss.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 19, 2009)

Hard to say what coach said what.  Its anyones guess.

But i am not scared to say that i do pretty much agree with all of it..


----------



## kevina (Jun 19, 2009)

T Cody is not going to run anyone down and make a tackle and that is not his purpose. Cody clogs the middle and gets a push forcing offenses to double team him which allows one of the LB's to run free and make plays.

RTR!!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 19, 2009)

kevina said:


> T Cody is not going to run anyone down and make a tackle and that is not his purpose. Cody clogs the middle and gets a push forcing offenses to double team him which allows one of the LB's to run free and make plays.
> 
> RTR!!



You mean he is not the next Warren Sapp.

Nah but seriously, i agree about your assesment on Cody.  He is there to clog the middle and get that push up the middle.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 19, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Lindy's 2009 SEC preview has a rundown on each team in the conference. There is a small box in each teams section called "Opposing Coaches view". It doesn't say who the interviewed coaches are. i thought it would be fun to kick around who might be talking:
> 
> ALABAMA
> On expectations- "They'll be really good on defense. If they can get their offensive line to jell and the QB takes care of the football and manages the game, then they'll be good. But they won't win the West."
> ...



I think you nailed it.


----------



## kevina (Jun 19, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Lindy's 2009 SEC preview has a rundown on each team in the conference. There is a small box in each teams section called "Opposing Coaches view". It doesn't say who the interviewed coaches are. i thought it would be fun to kick around who might be talking:
> 
> ALABAMA
> On expectations- "They'll be really good on defense. If they can get their offensive line to jell and the QB takes care of the football and manages the game, then they'll be good. But they won't win the West."
> ...



Flip flop Meyers and Miles.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2009)

ACguy said:


> You do know that so called has been coach with no talent has beat UGA . His win over UGA kept them out of the SECCG and maybe even the NC. I see why you don't like him now. I wonder what crazy excuse UGA fans will have if USCe beats them this year.
> 
> I think the first one sounds like Meyer but did Cody play against UF? I thought he was injured at the end of the year.



Really?  Oh man, I've been a UGA fan for 31 years and I didn't realize that.  Thanks for that great insight.

Let me break this down for you potato head style.  Spurrier is a has been.  Hewas once a great coach while he was at UF.  Now not so much.  Yeah he has beaten us once since coming to USCe.  Wow.  I have never made any excuses for that loss.  It's still hard to believe that sorry team beat us but they did.  Kind of the way yall trip up on somebody yall should beat every year.  It's the SEC.  

That doesn't make what I said any less true.  He's an old has been with a big mouth and the glory days are over.  I love watching him limp along at South Carolina and try to act like he still matters.  if you still have a special place in your heart for him it really makes no difference to me.  It is what it is.  You don't have to like it but it's still true.

By the way, if you are going to get all in a huff and get your little undies in a bunch, you should at least try to be accurrate.  I never said a word about Spurrier not having any talent.  Try not to be so emotional.


----------



## chadair (Jun 20, 2009)

I would be amazed if any of those quotes were meyer. not his style. I've seen him in person on several differnt occassions, and he doesn't speak highly of uga (cause it's the atlanat gator club) but he doesn't bash like that.


----------



## Wounded Knee (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm gonna guess
Miles
Saban
Spurrier
in that order.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Really?  Oh man, I've been a UGA fan for 31 years and I didn't realize that.  Thanks for that great insight.
> 
> Let me break this down for you potato head style.  Spurrier is a has been.  Hewas once a great coach while he was at UF.  Now not so much.  Yeah he has beaten us once since coming to USCe.  Wow.  I have never made any excuses for that loss.  It's still hard to believe that sorry team beat us but they did.  Kind of the way yall trip up on somebody yall should beat every year.  It's the SEC.
> 
> ...



What did you mean when you said following? I thought you meant players but maybe you meant something else.



South GA Dawg said:


> Who does he think he has that intimidates anybody?



Spurrier does not perform as good now because he does not have the talent he had at UF. Compared to the last 3 coaches at USCe Spurrier has done good. Why is he a has been? Is it because Spurrier  has  not win the east even though he coaches the 4th best program in the East? If Spurrier is a has been then why does UGA only average 6 points more then USCe in there head to head games? Everyone knows UGA has much better players. The only game Spurrier had better talent then  CMR was in 2001 when Spurrier won by 14 points.  CMR is 3-2 against Spurrier . As bad as you seem to think Spurrier is would you agree CMR should be fired if USCe finishes the year ahead of UGA? Spurrier almost did in 2005.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2009)

ACguy said:


> What did you mean when you said following? I thought you meant players but maybe you meant something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Spurrier does not perform as good now because he does not have the talent he had at UF. Compared to the last 3 coaches at USCe Spurrier has done good. Why is he a has been? Is it because Spurrier  has  not win the east even though he coaches the 4th best program in the East? If Spurrier is a has been then why does UGA only average 6 points more then USCe in there head to head games? Everyone knows UGA has much better players. The only game Spurrier had better talent then  CMR was in 2001 when Spurrier won by 14 points.  CMR is 3-2 against Spurrier . As bad as you seem to think Spurrier is would you agree CMR should be fired if USCe finishes the year ahead of UGA? Spurrier almost did in 2005.



You might be right that Spurrier isn't doing well simply because he doesn't have the same calliber of athletes.  But if that is your argument then you have to allow for the possibility of the inverse being true.  That is, Spurrier's success at UF might have simply been a biproduct of having the best athletes in the country right in his back yard.  That along with having the benefit of a league that was down for the most part during his tenure at UF and having an easy state recruit to in Florida, makes your uncle Stevie look like a has been at best.  At worst it makes him look like an run of the mill coach who was in the right place at the right time and believed that the whole thing happened because of him and in the process was able to convince people like yourself along the way.

You don't have to like it or even agree with it but he is a has been.  Our not averaging many points against his Gamecocks has little or nothing to do with him and as such obsolves him of any credit.  How much influence or even interest has Steve Spurrier ever had in defense?  By his own admission, little or none.  He is obsessed with offense and defense is little more than an afterthought to him.  He has been blessed with some very good D cooredinators and they get the credit for whatever offensive struggles teams have had against Spurrier teams.  You might also want to consider the fact that UGA's struggles with S.C. were a reality long before Spurrier showed up in Columbia.  Your argument just doesn't stand up.  Again, just because you don't like it and don't want to believe it, doesn't make it any less true.  He's a has been.


----------



## kevina (Jun 21, 2009)

I believe that Spurrier is squeezing more out of his available talent than anyone else could at USC east. IMO if he were to ever get a good QB, USC east could contend for the East Title. (Now that Tebow will be leaving next year)


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2009)

kevina said:


> I believe that Spurrier is squeezing more out of his available talent than anyone else could at USC east. IMO if he were to ever get a good QB, USC east could contend for the East Title. (Now that Tebow will be leaving next year)



It's amazing how different people look at the same thing and see two totally different things.  

I see a bad to middling program that has gotten by on good defense that burns out toward the end of every season due to a lack of depth while keeping the team afloat during the early going.  None of that has much to do with Mr. Wizzard.


----------



## kevina (Jun 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's amazing how different people look at the same thing and see two totally different things.
> 
> I see a bad to middling program that has gotten by on good defense that burns out toward the end of every season due to a lack of depth while keeping the team afloat during the early going.  None of that has much to do with Mr. Wizzard.



I agree with your statement, but put a good QB on that offense and keep that D off the field a little bit, you may see some positive changes at USC E.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2009)

kevina said:


> I agree with you statement, but put a good QB on that offense and keep that D off the field a little bit, you may see some positive changes at USC E.



That's definitely a possibility.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's definitely a possibility.



true, but difficult to believe it'll happen soon. USCe is a recruiting nightmare isn't it? Seriously, i don't know much about them. My perception is they are able to get the in-state recruits that grew up on Gamecock football. However, the possibility of getting enough talent at skill positions all in the same year will be remote.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's amazing how different people look at the same thing and see two totally different things.
> 
> I see a bad to middling program that has gotten by on good defense that burns out toward the end of every season due to a lack of depth while keeping the team afloat during the early going.  None of that has much to do with Mr. Wizzard.



Your never going to look at it my way . They will play each other this year. IF Spurrier wins we will know either he is better then you give him credit or CMR is a awful coach.  I can't blame you for hating Spurrier , he was  11-1 against the Dawgs when he had good talent. If USCe finishes ahead of UGA in the East , should CMR be fired?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Your never going to look at it my way . They will play each other this year. IF Spurrier wins we will know either he is better then you give him credit or CMR is a awful coach.  I can't blame you for hating Spurrier , he was  11-1 against the Dawgs when he had good talent. If USCe finishes ahead of UGA in the East , should CMR be fired?



Look junior.  I blew your entire argument out of the water with another post but as usual, you completely ignored that and decided to ask more questions.

Yes I have a strong dislike for Steve Spurrier but it's not simply a matter of wins and losses.  It's his attitude and chirpy little mouth.  If USCe finishes ahead of us, it won't be time to fire CMR but Dawg Nation will be sriously unhappy and he won't have nearly as much good will.  I think it would take more than a season or two.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> true, but difficult to believe it'll happen soon. USCe is a recruiting nightmare isn't it? Seriously, i don't know much about them. My perception is they are able to get the in-state recruits that grew up on Gamecock football. However, the possibility of getting enough talent at skill positions all in the same year will be remote.



I agree Robert.  They are able to get kids who grew up die hard Gamecock fans and guys who believe that they can get playing time very early.  To me, the biggest problem they have had lately has been depth on defense and absolutly no offense at all.  That's why I don't buy the Spurrier is a genius talk.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 21, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You might be right that Spurrier isn't doing well simply because he doesn't have the same calliber of athletes.  But if that is your argument then you have to allow for the possibility of the inverse being true.  That is, Spurrier's success at UF might have simply been a biproduct of having the best athletes in the country right in his back yard.  That along with having the benefit of a league that was down for the most part during his tenure at UF and having an easy state recruit to in Florida, makes your uncle Stevie look like a has been at best.  At worst it makes him look like an run of the mill coach who was in the right place at the right time and believed that the whole thing happened because of him and in the process was able to convince people like yourself along the way.
> 
> You don't have to like it or even agree with it but he is a has been.  Our not averaging many points against his Gamecocks has little or nothing to do with him and as such obsolves him of any credit.  How much influence or even interest has Steve Spurrier ever had in defense?  By his own admission, little or none.  He is obsessed with offense and defense is little more than an afterthought to him.  He has been blessed with some very good D cooredinators and they get the credit for whatever offensive struggles teams have had against Spurrier teams.  You might also want to consider the fact that UGA's struggles with S.C. were a reality long before Spurrier showed up in Columbia.  Your argument just doesn't stand up.  Again, just because you don't like it and don't want to believe it, doesn't make it any less true.  He's a has been.



If Spurrier was only great at UF because of the talent and weak conference , Then he would be awful at USC. But Spurrier has done very good for the talent he has at USCe. Just because you say he is a has been does not make it true  . If you really think Spurrier only did good at UF because of the Talent and think he is a has been , Then I would love to know what you would think about CMR if you were not a dawgs fan. I think stat wise he is hands down the worst head coach at a big time program. All the others have championships and better winning percentages.

I don't think Spurrier has anything to do with defensive game planning. But I would think he helped get alot of those defensive players from Florida. You can call him what you want. This year if he wins it will prove your wrong or your coach is a joke . No good coach goes 3-3 against a has been coach with less talent.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 21, 2009)

SC was just as good/bad under Holtz. What Spurrier has done there hasn't been impressive. Some outlets say he might be on the chopping block with another .500 season. He's a heck of a coach but he stinks as a recruiter because he doesn't like to do it. At UF, the best of the state were shoe in's for UF, at SC they have to be worked for and he simply isn't going to do it. He'd rather be playing golf. He'll never get the studs at SC he had at UF. Asfar as SC beating UGA, it happens about every 5 years no matter who the coach is... They always give us fits, sort of like Auburn or the Miss schools do for UF. It's just one of those things.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2009)

ACguy said:


> If Spurrier was only great at UF because of the talent and weak conference , Then he would be awful at USC. But Spurrier has done very good for the talent he has at USCe. Just because you say he is a has been does not make it true  . If you really think Spurrier only did good at UF because of the Talent and think he is a has been , Then I would love to know what you would think about CMR if you were not a dawgs fan. I think stat wise he is hands down the worst head coach at a big time program. All the others have championships and better winning percentages.
> 
> I don't think Spurrier has anything to do with defensive game planning. But I would think he helped get alot of those defensive players from Florida. You can call him what you want. This year if he wins it will prove your wrong or your coach is a joke . No good coach goes 3-3 against a has been coach with less talent.



Yawn.  More hot air from "air conditioner guy."  Your schtic is kind of dull man.  You worship the little creep and get your feelings hurt if anybody dares to criticize him. Oh well.

Once again, you've been held hostage by your own emotions and orange and blue visions.  

Slow down and read it again.  You suggested that the only reason Spurrier isn't doing well is because of the athletes that he has.  Because of that, I simply stated that if that was your argument, you had to recognize that the inverse was true.  So actually, you painted yourself into a corner by once again opening your big mouth so far that you fell in.  It's not my fault that you suck at this and can't look past your nose and realize how your blathering might do you in, in terms of a valid argument.

Sorry but the chickens aren't going to beat us this year.  They just aren't.  I will say that CMR has had a lot of talent and hasn't been able to translate that into a championship yet.  Some of that is certainly his own fault.  But anybody who can be the least bit objective is sharp enough to realize that it's not entirely his fault.

By the same token, Spurrier's ineptitude at S.C. isn't entirely his fault.  All I'm saying is, he's not what he once was, if he ever even was what he was credited for being in the first place.

If that is truly too much for you to handle, you are way too attached to Spurrier and need to relax.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 22, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Hard to say what coach said what.  Its anyones guess.
> 
> But i am not scared to say that i do pretty much agree with all of it..



Since whoever said it is not here to defend the comments and you happen to agree with them. Why don't you explain why the same offensive line for UT led the SEC in passing in 07 and also had an repected rushing yard total. I don't think the offensive line was that bad, but since you seem to know I will let you explain it to me. There is one explanation that could cover up a bad offensive line for UT in 07, but I doubt your football knowledge goes that far.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 22, 2009)

kevina said:


> T Cody is not going to run anyone down and make a tackle and that is not his purpose. Cody clogs the middle and gets a push forcing offenses to double team him which allows one of the LB's to run free and make plays.
> 
> RTR!!



Yeah, but what you don't understand is there is other NT's and DT's in college that is not only smaller the cody. They can Clog the middle just like cody and also get out on the edge and make tackles. Making them better than cody.


----------



## kevina (Jun 22, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Yeah, but what you don't understand is there is other NT's and DT's in college that is not only smaller the cody. They can Clog the middle just like cody and also get out on the edge and make tackles. Making them better than cody.



I am not saying he is GODS gift to CFB, but please give me some names of NT's that are running RB's down on the corner.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 22, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yawn.  More hot air from "air conditioner guy."  Your schtic is kind of dull man.  You worship the little creep and get your feelings hurt if anybody dares to criticize him. Oh well.
> 
> Once again, you've been held hostage by your own emotions and orange and blue visions.
> 
> ...




Once again you don't want to talk facts because you don't know what your talking about. I fell like I am talking to a women. You claim your right no matter what and you what nothing to so with facts. 
The only reason Spurrier is not competing for the east is because he does not have the talent Tenn , UGA and UF have. No coach is good enough to compete in the east at USCe. Spurrier has done good at USCe for the talent he has.

1.Is Spurrier not doing better then the last few coaches at USCe?

Awnser: Yes . Spurrier (.560) Holtz (.471) B.Scott (.420) S.Woods (.464)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Carolina_Gamecocks_football

Has USCe perform better then the talent they have under Spurrier?

Awnser: Yes . He averages better then 4th place in the east and Tenn , UGA and UF have much better talent.

http://florida.scout.com/a.z?s=168&p=9&c=14&yr=2005

Was UF as good or better then the talent they had while Spurrier was there?

Awnser: Yes . UF's average ranking under Spurrier was 
6th. Thats better then Jim Tressel (9th) at OSU and he plays in a weak conference and has elite talent like you said Spurrier did. Both of them have better averages then CMR.


----------



## kevina (Jun 22, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Once again you don't want to talk facts because you don't know what your talking about. I fell like I am talking to a women. .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2009)

kevina said:


>


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Once again you don't want to talk facts because you don't know what your talking about. I fell like I am talking to a women. You claim your right no matter what and you what nothing to so with facts.
> The only reason Spurrier is not competing for the east is because he does not have the talent Tenn , UGA and UF have. No coach is good enough to compete in the east at USCe. Spurrier has done good at USCe for the talent he has.
> 
> 1.Is Spurrier not doing better then the last few coaches at USCe?
> ...



This is the same old tired bullcrap that I get from you over and over and over and over and over.  You get on here and post your one sided homerism and pass it off as "facts."  It so irritates you for anyone to dissagree with you that you then spend ridiculous amounts of time trying to convince them (usually me) that they are wrong and you are right.  And you have the nerve to tell me that I act like a woman?  Besides you, a woman is the only other creature that I have ever run across that is so utterly consumed with being right and having the last word.

The facts in the above post are the only facts that I have ever seen you post.  Normally it's biased opinion passed off as iron clad "fact."  You have your opinions and that's fine but I'm sorry, I just don't buy that Spurrier is still a great coach and a genius.  He was once feared, especially by my Dawgs but at this point he's the captain of a sinking ship and percentages and numbers not whithstanding, nobody is afraid of him and nobody takes him all that seriously.  It happens to every coach no matter how talented they might be.  That's the way I see it and you are just going to have to live with that and if it really drives you that nuts, tough.

If it's really that big of a deal to you to be right and for everyone to agree with you, then I will have to ammend one of my earlier statements.  Arguing with you is probably more akin to debating a spoiled child.  I know how important that all consuming last word is for you so fire away.  I'm pretty much done with this.  Until next time air conditioner guy.  I'm confident there is plenty more hot air to come my way.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 22, 2009)

Just happy we are getting some attention...maybe things are changing....


Given the talent that each coach has had the last 4 years would you say spurrier or richt is the underachiver?

Just asking....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> Just happy we are getting some attention...maybe things are changing....
> 
> 
> Given the talent that each coach has had the last 4 years would you say spurrier or richt is the underachiver?
> ...



Should we have a "who said it: part two"?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i thought this was just a thread about "who we thought said it?"...LOL



It is. Or was. Ain't nothing else going on so let them play.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 22, 2009)

since when does a thread stay on topic in this forum


----------



## ACguy (Jun 23, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is the same old tired bullcrap that I get from you over and over and over and over and over.  You get on here and post your one sided homerism and pass it off as "facts."  It so irritates you for anyone to dissagree with you that you then spend ridiculous amounts of time trying to convince them (usually me) that they are wrong and you are right.  And you have the nerve to tell me that I act like a woman?  Besides you, a woman is the only other creature that I have ever run across that is so utterly consumed with being right and having the last word.
> 
> The facts in the above post are the only facts that I have ever seen you post.  Normally it's biased opinion passed off as iron clad "fact."  You have your opinions and that's fine but I'm sorry, I just don't buy that Spurrier is still a great coach and a genius.  He was once feared, especially by my Dawgs but at this point he's the captain of a sinking ship and percentages and numbers not whithstanding, nobody is afraid of him and nobody takes him all that seriously.  It happens to every coach no matter how talented they might be.  That's the way I see it and you are just going to have to live with that and if it really drives you that nuts, tough.
> 
> If it's really that big of a deal to you to be right and for everyone to agree with you, then I will have to ammend one of my earlier statements.  Arguing with you is probably more akin to debating a spoiled child.  I know how important that all consuming last word is for you so fire away.  I'm pretty much done with this.  Until next time air conditioner guy.  I'm confident there is plenty more hot air to come my way.



wow , you must have typed over 100 words and still no facts .  

The only other thing we have agrued about was UF's chances of winning the east. I said they had a better chance of winning the East then everyone else combined. The odds are out now for the SEC championship and UF is a -320 . That means UF has a better chance of winning SEC championship then all the other teams combined .  I said Cox should not be the starter because UGA should get ready for next year. I don't think cox will last all year as the starter but thats just my opinion.



irishleprechaun said:


> Given the talent that each coach has had the last 4 years would you say spurrier or richt is the underachiver?
> 
> Just asking....




I think this would make a good poll. What is your opinion?  I think everyone knows who I would pick  . Do you know if Giles is likely to be the starter this year ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Really?  Oh man, I've been a UGA fan for 31 years and I didn't realize that.  Thanks for that great insight.
> 
> Let me break this down for you potato head style.  Spurrier is a has been.  Hewas once a great coach while he was at UF.  Now not so much.  Yeah he has beaten us once since coming to USCe.  Wow.  I have never made any excuses for that loss.  It's still hard to believe that sorry team beat us but they did.  Kind of the way yall trip up on somebody yall should beat every year.  It's the SEC.
> 
> ...



WOW. What did you say about being emotional?
Looks like that gamecock loss is still stinging a little.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 24, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Do you know if Giles is likely to be the starter this year ?



He is currently listed as #2 on the depth chart behind Brian Maddox (jr).  Eric Baker (So) is the one to watch in my opinion, JC xfer with 4.40 speed and good size, we may finally develop a running game.  All 3 of these backs were Rivals top 250 nationally.  Our 4th back is Kenny Miles (Fr), he was a state of georgia top 50 but I don't know how he is going to do, wasn't heavily recruited I think because he is small.

Giles had comitted to TN but didn't like the way fans treated fulmer's departure so he signed with South Carolina.  He had offers from TN, UGA, Clepsum, Nebraska, Ole Miss, Illinois and SC.  Getting him was a real help.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2009)

ACguy said:


> wow , you must have typed over 100 words and still no facts .
> 
> The only other thing we have agrued about was UF's chances of winning the east. I said they had a better chance of winning the East then everyone else combined. The odds are out now for the SEC championship and UF is a -320 . That means UF has a better chance of winning SEC championship then all the other teams combined .  I said Cox should not be the starter because UGA should get ready for next year. I don't think cox will last all year as the starter but thats just my opinion.
> 
> ...



Yawn.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW. What did you say about being emotional?
> Looks like that gamecock loss is still stinging a little.



I really don't see what this has to do with you.

It has more to do with hating Steve Spurrier and not being a prisoner of what ESPN tells me.  Just because they say he's still a great coach doesn't mean I'm going to ignore what I see.  I love that his teams suck now.

It probably stings a lot less than yall getting drilled in every BCS game that you play in.  Now that has got to sting.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 24, 2009)

what is the root of your deep seeded hatred for the man?  Years of continual FLA butt stompings?

Sorry SGD but you been trashing my boys long enough


----------



## ACguy (Jun 24, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I really don't see what this has to do with you.
> 
> It has more to do with hating Steve Spurrier and not being a prisoner of what ESPN tells me.  Just because they say he's still a great coach doesn't mean I'm going to ignore what I see.  I love that his teams suck now.
> 
> It probably stings a lot less than yall getting drilled in every BCS game that you play in.  Now that has got to sting.



Can't blame you for not listening to ESPN. Last year they said the Dawgs were going to be a great team and we all seen what happen  .


----------



## sleeze (Jun 24, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Since whoever said it is not here to defend the comments and you happen to agree with them. Why don't you explain why the same offensive line for UT led the SEC in passing in 07 and also had an repected rushing yard total. I don't think the offensive line was that bad, but since you seem to know I will let you explain it to me. There is one explanation that could cover up a bad offensive line for UT in 07, but I doubt your football knowledge goes that far.



U pretty much lost me from the get go with that statement.Didnt even give me a chance.  So what ever my answer would be you have already jumped the gun about me.

BTW.....9th in the SEC(rushing yards a game) in 07 is not exactly what i call respectable.  Oh yeah you were 2nd in the SEC(Passing a game) in 07.  At least get your facts straight before you start blasting away at me.

Cant wait to wipe the floor with clean with that pitiful team and that lame guy you call a coach.


----------



## proside (Jun 25, 2009)

*Think about this*

I hear alot of people talk about how Spurrier QB's and other players could not make it in the NFL after they had great college careers!

So is it safe to say he made his players better in his system at Florida?

Oh and 1 more thing, I promise you Quincy Carter would have never threw 5 or 6 interceptions against the Gamecocks if Spurrier would have been his coach in that game!


----------



## chadair (Jun 25, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Cant wait to wipe the floor with clean with that pitiful team and that lame guy you call a coach.



http://friendsoftheprogram.net/2009...roviding-bulletin-board-material-for-florida/


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 25, 2009)

proside said:


> I hear alot of people talk about how Spurrier QB's and other players could not make it in the NFL after they had great college careers!
> 
> So is it safe to say he made his players better in his system at Florida?
> 
> Oh and 1 more thing, I promise you Quincy Carter would have never threw 5 or 6 interceptions against the Gamecocks if Spurrier would have been his coach in that game!



We have a lot of So./Jr.'s leave early for the NFL...that is a lot of what spurrier has been talking about.  Build a program that competes so these talented kids want to stay the extra 1-2 years.  That experience makes a huge difference in your ability to compete in the SEC, trying to be in the top when you are only playing a few Seniors every year make a tough job tougher.  I hope he is turning the corner with players like Norwood coming back when in the past they would have bolted for the money.  We still have the problem in our defensive secondary, looks like we will be playing a true freshmen at CB and another 1-2 So. consistently.  But our pass defense is usually pretty sound even with the youth...


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 25, 2009)

sleeze said:


> U pretty much lost me from the get go with that statement.Didnt even give me a chance.  So what ever my answer would be you have already jumped the gun about me.
> 
> BTW.....9th in the SEC(rushing yards a game) in 07 is not exactly what i call respectable.  Oh yeah you were 2nd in the SEC(Passing a game) in 07.  At least get your facts straight before you start blasting away at me.
> 
> Cant wait to wipe the floor with clean with that pitiful team and that lame guy you call a coach.



I was comparing UT stats to upper tier SEC programs not against Kentucky who is a bottom dweller like UT. 

You have any opinions on why the offense's production drop off so bad for UT using the same offensive line?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I really don't see what this has to do with you. It has more to do with hating Steve Spurrier and not being a prisoner of what ESPN tells me.  Just because they say he's still a great coach doesn't mean I'm going to ignore what I see.  I love that his teams suck now.
> 
> It probably stings a lot less than yall getting drilled in every BCS game that you play in.  Now that has got to sting.



 UF was the only team that drilled OSU.

Yea 4 BCS wins with a NC. Name me more than 2 or 3 teams that can say that.  I'm actually very happy with my teams results in the BCS era. Only 2 or 3 teams have performed better and your PUPS sure aint one of them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> what is the root of your deep seeded hatred for the man?  Years of continual FLA butt stompings?
> 
> Sorry SGD but you been trashing my boys long enough



That's exactly what it is Steve.

No problem.  I don't blame you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> UF was the only team that drilled OSU.
> 
> Yea 4 BCS wins with a NC. Name me more than 2 or 3 teams that can say that.  I'm actually very happy with my teams results in the BCS era. Only 2 or 3 teams have performed better and your PUPS sure aint one of them.



I guess we have different ideas about what constitutes getting drilled.  I saw yall get drilled by LSU.  I know you take some sort of moral victory from it and that's fine.

Say what you want to about my Dawgs.  When we go to BCS bowls we don't get run off the field and it's not a forwgone conclusion that we will lose.  Don't get all in a huff.  You stuck your nose into this.  I didn't say a word about the Buckeyes until you starteed chirping.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Can't blame you for not listening to ESPN. Last year they said the Dawgs were going to be a great team and we all seen what happen  .



We all "seen what happen?"  Ok.  Maybe we done did get beat three times too?  Are you "Dawgpound?"  All this time I thought it was Tanteaux er Comeaux.  

Don't waste your hate and pent up aggression on me fat boy.  I'm just laughing at you.

Why don't you give me some more of those "facts" that you like to pat yourself on the back for.  I always enjoy that.  It's hillarious how bent out of shape you get just because I dissagree with you.  Lets hear some more of that brilliant analysis.  I can't wait.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> We all "seen what happen?"  Ok.  Maybe we done did get beat three times too?  Are you "Dawgpound?"  All this time I thought it was Tanteaux er Comeaux.
> 
> Don't waste your hate and pent up aggression on me fat boy.  I'm just laughing at you.
> 
> Why don't you give me some more of those "facts" that you like to pat yourself on the back for.  I always enjoy that.  It's hillarious how bent out of shape you get just because I dissagree with you.  Lets hear some more of that brilliant analysis.  I can't wait.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 25, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I was comparing UT stats to upper tier SEC programs not against Kentucky who is a bottom dweller like UT.
> 
> You have any opinions on why the offense's production drop off so bad for UT using the same offensive line?[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> We all "seen what happen?"  Ok.  Maybe we done did get beat three times too?  Are you "Dawgpound?"  All this time I thought it was Tanteaux er Comeaux.
> 
> Don't waste your hate and pent up aggression on me fat boy.  I'm just laughing at you.
> 
> Why don't you give me some more of those "facts" that you like to pat yourself on the back for.  I always enjoy that.  It's hillarious how bent out of shape you get just because I dissagree with you.  Lets hear some more of that brilliant analysis.  I can't wait.



lol... DAWG_POUND is my favorite member.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> lol... DAWG_POUND is my favorite member.



You know, I'm starting to realize that he has a pretty big following.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know, I'm starting to realize that he has a pretty big following.



I look forward to his posts. He has the most entertaining posts on the forum. Say what you will, but he is a die hard fan.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright kiddies...recess is over....get back to work!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I look forward to his posts. He has the most entertaining posts on the forum. Say what you will, but he is a die hard fan.



..............of Floriduh.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Alright kiddies...recess is over....get back to work!



I'm done for the day.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Can't blame you for not listening to ESPN. Last year they said the Dawgs were going to be a great team and we all seen what happen  .



"I fell like I am talking to a women. You claim your right no matter what and you what nothing to so with facts." 


Some more of your brilliance on display for our amusement.

Please keep posting stuff like that.  You're doing a better job of making yourself look like a buffoon than I could ever hope to do.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> We all "seen what happen?"  Ok.  Maybe we done did get beat three times too?  Are you "Dawgpound?"  All this time I thought it was Tanteaux er Comeaux.
> 
> Don't waste your hate and pent up aggression on me fat boy.  I'm just laughing at you.
> 
> Why don't you give me some more of those "facts" that you like to pat yourself on the back for.  I always enjoy that.  It's hillarious how bent out of shape you get just because I dissagree with you.  Lets hear some more of that brilliant analysis.  I can't wait.



Wow you actully posted some information . Good job 
MS. SGD  .  Would you happen to know what that bad coach Steve Spurrier's record is against UGA? I am sure its nothing close to 12-4  because that would make UGA look like they suck .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Wow you actully posted some information . Good job
> MS. SGD  .  Would you happen to know what that bad coach Steve Spurrier's record is against UGA? I am sure its nothing close to 12-4  because that would make UGA look like they suck .




  You sound just like Perez Hilton on the news crying after that old boy kicked his fat butt.

You are a laugh a minute ACgirl.  Keep the comedy coming.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's exactly what it is Steve.
> 
> No problem.  I don't blame you.



 admitting your problems is the first step to recovery...

Man things are getting hotted up pretty early this year...the lid might blow off this place before we make it to september.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 25, 2009)

ACguy said:


> ....Then I would love to know what you would think about CMR if you were not a dawgs fan. I think stat wise he is hands down the worst head coach at a big time program. All the others have championships and better winning percentages.



Stat wise, hands down the worst head coach.....seriously?

82-22 record in 8 years (.788)

46-18 SEC record (.718)

6-2 bowl record (.750)

2-1 BCS bowl record

4 SEC East Titles

2 SEC Titles

10 wins in 6 of 8 seasons

Top 10 in final standings 5 of 8 years

Yep, he is definitely a bad coach  There are about 110 or so NCAA teams that would PRAY to land CMR as HC for their team, but just keep letting your pure hatred for UGA blind you. Do I want him to bring home a NC? Why sure, I guess so. Who wouldn't? But is he a horrible coach if he doesn't? I can't reasonably fathom how that would equal a yes as an answer to that question. A horrible coach doesn't win 80% of their games over an 8 year span, no matter which way you look at it


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 25, 2009)

It don't matter..........................

























Georgia still sucks and can't win a championship to save it's soul.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Stat wise, hands down the worst head coach.....seriously?
> 
> 82-22 record in 8 years (.788)
> 
> ...



It's no use Adam.  This squirrel can't be reasoned with.  If you dissagree he gets mad and launches into attack mode.

If you swat his little attacks away, he throws a full blown hissy fit.  All ACgirl knows is, she LOVES Floriduh and hates UGA and that's pretty much it.

The posts are entertaining though and the grammar gets pretty creative. 

Just do what I do and enjoy his foolishness for the comedy that it is.

Stand by for him to blast me and call a woman or "a women" for the 100th time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> It don't matter..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I probably should just let this pass but......... .

It's pretty much impossible to take any of this seriously when it comes from someone who rooted for Miami for years despite being from Louisiana, just because Miami was good at the time.  

By the way, how long did your google search take for you to find a name that sounded authenticly Cajun, thus lending you cedibility as an LSU "fan" to people who don't know any better?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> admitting your problems is the first step to recovery...
> 
> Man things are getting hotted up pretty early this year...the lid might blow off this place before we make it to september.



Yeah I know.  I'm enjoying it though.  It had gotten so dull around here for such a long time.  I'm having a big time.


----------



## kevina (Jun 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I probably should just let this pass but......... .
> 
> It's pretty much impossible to take any of this seriously when it comes from someone who rooted for Miami for years despite being from Louisiana, just because Miami was good at the time.
> 
> By the way, how long did your google search take for you to find a name that sounded authenticly Cajun, thus lending you cedibility as an LSU "fan" to people who don't know any better?




Very interesting SGD. 

Are you saying that Comeaux, in the not so far past was a fan of Cuban / Miami cuisine way before he took a liking to corndogs and crawfish? 

Are you also saying that Comeaux's change in palate is due to a shift in CFB success?

If this is how Comeaux rolls, I can only come to the conclusion that Comeaux will soon be a HUGE Dreamland BBQ fan



RTR!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 25, 2009)

kevina said:


> Very interesting SGD.
> 
> Are you saying that Comeaux, in the not so far past was a fan of Cuban / Miami cuisine way before he took a liking to corndogs and crawfish?
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I probably should just let this pass but......... .
> 
> It's pretty much impossible to take any of this seriously when it comes from someone who rooted for Miami for years despite being from Louisiana, just because Miami was good at the time.
> 
> By the way, how long did your google search take for you to find a name that sounded authenticly Cajun, thus lending you cedibility as an LSU "fan" to people who don't know any better?



Wow, you must really be fascinated with me. Would you like my autograph too??? 

Miami? Nope, I have always like the New Orleans Saints myself. Not too much of a dolphins fan. So you must have gotten some wrong information from the village idiot.

And I didn't need to use google. Unlike other people on this board, I have actually lived in south Louisiana in the Acadiana parishes, gone to school there, fished and hunted there. So I didn't need to look up the names since I already knew them. But thanks for being so concerned about my user name. Perhaps you should ask boudreaux and tanteaux instead my fair weather dawg.

Don't be a hater since you're better at being a follower. 

You may run along now and play with your friends...


----------



## kevina (Jun 26, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Wow, you must really be fascinated with me. Would you like my autograph too???
> 
> Miami? Nope, I have always like the New Orleans Saints myself. Not too much of a dolphins fan. So you must have gotten some wrong information from the village idiot.
> 
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 26, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Wow, you must really be fascinated with me. Would you like my autograph too???
> 
> Miami? Nope, I have always like the New Orleans Saints myself. Not too much of a dolphins fan. So you must have gotten some wrong information from the village idiot.
> 
> ...




I love watching cats and dawgs fight. Carry on, this is going to be fun.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess we have different ideas about what constitutes getting drilled.  I saw yall get drilled by LSU.  I know you take some sort of moral victory from it and that's fine.
> 
> Say what you want to about my Dawgs.  When we go to BCS bowls we don't get run off the field and it's not a forwgone conclusion that we will lose.  Don't get all in a huff.  You stuck your nose into this.  I didn't say a word about the Buckeyes until you starteed chirping.



Believe me, I'm not in a huff. I have fun with the friendly banter back and forth. 

OSU has won more BCS games then alomst every other D1 school and they won a NC in the last 10 years. Millions of fans wish they could type that sentence I assure you. Many people around the country felt Texas was the best team in the country and should have been playing UF for the title. OSU gave Texas all they could handle last year with a Freshman QB. Are you kidding me!!!

By the way, has the Pups won 4 BCS games? Have they even been in 4 BCS games? Have they won a NC in the last 10 years? 20 years? Quarter century?

Just havin a little fun. I think I have been debating around this friendly fire enough years for it not to be considered sticking my nose in.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 26, 2009)

Is there some kind of a conspiracy going on that involves SGD. He seems to be involved in every Spat that exist right now. Let's see there is ACGuy, Comeaux, madsnooker, 300 short mag. Am I missing any? I just can't imagine where the problem lies here. Why is everyone picking on SGD?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 26, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Is there some kind of a conspiracy going on that involves SGD. He seems to be involved in every Spat that exist right now. Let's see there is ACGuy, Comeaux, madsnooker, 300 short mag. Am I missing any? I just can't imagine where the problem lies here. Why is everyone picking on SGD?



There is one he missed. I thought for sure he would have entered the Bama Nation thread. There was a few things said in that thread about the dogs that I thought for sure would drag him in it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 26, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> There is one he missed. I thought for sure he would have entered the Bama Nation thread. There was a few things said in that thread about the dogs that I thought for sure would drag him in it.



By the looks of things he has not had time to venture off due to all the shots being fired on this thread.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 26, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Is there some kind of a conspiracy going on that involves SGD. He seems to be involved in every Spat that exist right now. Let's see there is ACGuy, Comeaux, madsnooker, 300 short mag. Am I missing any? I just can't imagine where the problem lies here. Why is everyone picking on SGD?



Now that I have realized this as well, I will officially stand down. SGD thinks I was just sticking my nose in anyway. His debates with others seem alittle more spirited and he needs to focus all his attention to them.

Good luck SBG, we can have a little fun debating later, when your not so occupied.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2009)

Madsnooker said:


> Now that I have realized this as well, I will officially stand down. SGD thinks I was just sticking my nose in anyway. His debates with others seem alittle more spirited and he needs to focus all his attention to them.
> 
> Good luck SBG, we can have a little fun debating later, when your not so occupied.



No way Snooker.  Don't leave the party.  I'm having a blast.  

Fairhope, I appreciate your concern but I'm a big boy and have pretty thick skin.  I didn't see it as being picked on.  I'm on this laughing my..... I'm laughing really hard, we'll just put it that way.  I don't know you or any of these other characters but you seem like you have a pretty good sense of humor and seem pretty cool.  I think you see this for what it is.  I'm just having some fun and making sure this place doesn't get too dull.  We still have about a month before they put on the helmets and hit the practice field.  I can promise you that out of all the people you named off, if anybody is taking this seriously or getting mad it aint me.  

You might wanna worry a little more about ACgirl.  She is pretty sensitive.  Short Bus is so slow that you just have to overlook his nonsense.  He really can't help it and it's not polite to make fun of folks like that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> There is one he missed. I thought for sure he would have entered the Bama Nation thread. There was a few things said in that thread about the dogs that I thought for sure would drag him in it.



Haven't been in that thread yet.  I don't really care.  The Bammers always have us on their minds.  It just means so much that they beat us.  I understand it, it had been a while.

It doesn't matter to me either way but you might want to just keep a low profile.  There is so much to make fun of as it relates to Vowel foolball er football that you should probably just lay low.  As many times as I've sent you scatting you know better anyway.  Good old rotten crotch, rotten crotch Tennersaaaaaaay.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Wow, you must really be fascinated with me. Would you like my autograph too???
> 
> Miami? Nope, I have always like the New Orleans Saints myself. Not too much of a dolphins fan. So you must have gotten some wrong information from the village idiot.
> 
> ...



Way to sidestep there Obama.  I guess if Randy Shannon is able to reserrect Miami you can dust off all of your Hurricane gear.

With the way that you run around the forum  following my friend Scooter you would do well to keep your pie hole closed about following people.
Maybe a new girl will become a member and you can have another chick to  cyber stalk.

Dude I couldn't care less where you've lived, where you've been, or what you've done.  But you have to realize that if you are gonna get on here pretend to be something that you aren't and play internet tough guy on top of that, you open yourself up to a lot of stuff.  I'm just saying.

Now don't get all mad and challenge me to a fight. 

I admit that there are some things that I'm fascinated with: hunting, fishing, football, music, and grilling.  Notice that loudmouths, wannabes, an cyber Charlie Bronson types aren't on that list.  Hey tell Donna G, I said hey ok Mr. internet pimp?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> No way Snooker.  Don't leave the party.  I'm having a blast.
> 
> Fairhope, I appreciate your concern but I'm a big boy and have pretty thick skin.  I didn't see it as being picked on.  I'm on this laughing my..... I'm laughing really hard, we'll just put it that way.  I don't know you or any of these other characters but you seem like you have a pretty good sense of humor and seem pretty cool.  I think you see this for what it is.  I'm just having some fun and making sure this place doesn't get too dull.  We still have about a month before they put on the helmets and hit the practice field.  I can promise you that out of all the people you named off, if anybody is taking this seriously or getting mad it aint me.
> 
> You might wanna worry a little more about ACgirl.  She is pretty sensitive.  Short Bus is so slow that you just have to overlook his nonsense.  He really can't help it and it's not polite to make fun of folks like that.



SGD, you have to know from me and my past posts that I enjoy reading and participating in good smack talk here. I not a part of the smack being slung right now so all I can do is try to and


----------



## kevina (Jun 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Way to sidestep there Obama.  I guess if Randy Shannon is able to reserrect Miami you can dust off all of your Hurricane gear.
> 
> With the way that you run around the forum  following my friend Scooter you would do well to keep your pie hole closed about following people.
> Maybe a new girl will become a member and you can have another chick to  cyber stalk.
> ...





To Sum it up with Pictures



The CFB rut has begun


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2009)

kevina said:


> To Sum it up with Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> The CFB rut has begun





Now that  is funny right there.  You just gave him a bunch of options for a new avatar.  Shouldn't the cat be a good bit...........heavier in that pic though?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 26, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Wow, you must really be fascinated with me. Would you like my autograph too???
> 
> Miami? Nope, I have always like the New Orleans Saints myself. Not too much of a dolphins fan. So you must have gotten some wrong information from the village idiot.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, you REALLY want to pull me into this?????  I can't speak for Tonteaux, and don't know him, but let me clear the air and remove all doubt.

Don't know if you were ever a Dolphin fan, but you strolled around in a U of Miami sweatshirt in the late 80's when they were winning.  Seldom saw you in any other team's logos.  Now that they are no longer a factor, you are no longer a fan.

Living in south LA for a few years means what???  You're still not Cajun because you lived there.  Just like your not Cherokee _because you now live in GA_.

I never lived in south LA, never claimed to, never have claimed to be Cajun.  Never told everyone "I'm in Cajun country" when I was actually in Monroe, LA, far from Cajun country.

And I did not need to do a Google search for the name Boudreaux.  Growing up, we used the term "Boudreaux" like people here use "Bubba".  It's what my grandfather sometimes called me, and what I sometimes call my son.  That's how I chose my user name.  

I had a dog named Boudin, and now have one named Andouille.  I can make an OK rue, and put on a mean crawfish boil.  Still no more Cajun than you, and no less either. 

I have fished and hunted in south LA, and have family living there now.  I've got a cast and blast planned with family on Delicroix Island this winter.  And an open invitation to go back.

And you did tell me that you searched the net for a good Cajun name to use.  So why are you now saying different?

Why did you have to call me out in public?  Did you think I would not reply with the fact?  I do not understand.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Ok, you REALLY want to pull me into this?????  I can't speak for Tonteaux, and don't know him, but let me clear the air and remove all doubt.
> 
> Don't know if you were ever a Dolphin fan, but you strolled around in a U of Miami sweatshirt in the late 80's when they were winning.  Seldom saw you in any other team's logos.  Now that they are no longer a factor, you are no longer a fan.
> 
> ...



:

Wow.  That's gotta sting.

Well Comox, what about it?  Got anymore of those ultra witty "second hand smoke" jokes?  Give us a big Go Caines.


----------



## chadair (Jun 26, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Ok, you REALLY want to pull me into this?????  I can't speak for Tonteaux, and don't know him, but let me clear the air and remove all doubt.
> 
> Don't know if you were ever a Dolphin fan, but you strolled around in a U of Miami sweatshirt in the late 80's when they were winning.  Seldom saw you in any other team's logos.  Now that they are no longer a factor, you are no longer a fan.
> 
> ...



how is ur vacation goin Bradley? Called today to check and see how the new a/c is doin

go back to arguin now


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 26, 2009)

chadair said:


> how is ur vacation goin Bradley? Called today to check and see how the new a/c is doin
> 
> go back to arguin now



Just stay on the sidelines and let the boys duke it out. Always gotta be stepin in.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 26, 2009)

Vacation is going good.  Caught some kings and ambers today.  Beach view from the deck off the master is fantastic.  Fresh seafood is tasty.  Lil Boudreaux is enjoying the beach and the ocean.  It's his first time on the seashore.

A/C is working well.  I swear to you that 72 degrees is cooler now that 72 degrees was before you worked your magic.

Back to the sidelines.


----------



## kevina (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 26, 2009)

Comeaux, in light of this new revelation, were you by chance at the super dome in 1992 when Bama destroyed the Canes. I was and a good time was had by all unless you were a Cane fan that day.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You sound just like Perez Hilton on the news crying after that old boy kicked his fat butt.
> 
> You are a laugh a minute ACgirl.  Keep the comedy coming.



So how did Steve Spurrier get a 12-4 record against the dawgs if he is a bad coach? How did he win NC , something UGA has not done in almost 30 years. Is UGA that bad of a program?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 26, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Ok, you REALLY want to pull me into this?????  I can't speak for Tonteaux, and don't know him, but let me clear the air and remove all doubt.
> 
> Don't know if you were ever a Dolphin fan, but you strolled around in a U of Miami sweatshirt in the late 80's when they were winning.  Seldom saw you in any other team's logos.  Now that they are no longer a factor, you are no longer a fan.
> 
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2009)

ACguy said:


> So how did Steve Spurrier get a 12-4 record against the dawgs if he is a bad coach? How did he win NC , something UGA has not done in almost 30 years. Is UGA that bad of a program?



Try to keep up there sugar britches.  I said he was a has been.  YOU are the one that said his current struggles were ONLY because he didn't have the athletes that he had at UF so I said that if that was true then that meant that his success at UF was because of having great athletes.  I know there is way too much thinking involved there for you so I don't expect a coherent response.  You'll just call me a woman for the 100th time.  Real clever ACgirl.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Maybe Comox the cajun Canes fan will give us some more of his clever "second hand smoke" jokes.

The big LSU fan has probably already jumped on another bandwagon.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Comeaux, in light of this new revelation, were you by chance at the super dome in 1992 when Bama destroyed the Canes. I was and a good time was had by all unless you were a Cane fan that day.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 26, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Stat wise, hands down the worst head coach.....seriously?
> 
> 82-22 record in 8 years (.788)
> 
> ...



You may want to read my post again. I said "I think stat wise he is hands down the worst head coach at a big time program." Of course CMR has a good record , he has better talent then atleast 90% of the other teams . Maybe I am wrong but a .788 record would mean CMR did not win 80% of his games.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Try to keep up there sugar britches.  I said he was a has been.  YOU are the one that said his current struggles were ONLY because he didn't have the athletes that he had at UF so I said that if that was true then that meant that his success at UF was because of having great athletes.  I know there is way too much thinking involved there for you so I don't expect a coherent response.  You'll just call me a woman for the 100th time.  Real clever ACgirl.



So in the 1990s UF was a Superior program compared to UGA?


----------



## Bodab1974 (Jun 26, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Can't blame you for not listening to ESPN. Last year they said the Dawgs were going to be a great team and we all seen what happen  .



OUCH.. That gotta STING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 27, 2009)

Boys, and maybe a few girls, this thread has seriously gotten off topic, but please carry on because I am laughing with every new post. (Geaux Canes)


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Boys, and maybe a few girls, this thread has seriously gotten off topic, but please carry on because I am laughing with every new post. (Geaux Canes)



Geaux Canes is right.  Where is self proclaimed hard core tigger who was never a Miami fan?  I guess he went back to "Cajun country."

Maybe he's google searching a new user name.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2009)

ACguy said:


> So in the 1990s UF was a Superior program compared to UGA?



My goodness man does my opinion mean that much to you?

Do you really need me to confirm that for you.  Of course UF was a superior program to UGA in the 90's.  I don't think any Dawg here as EVER denied that fact.  Riddle me this ACgirl, what in the wide world of sports does that have to do with the fact that Spurrier is a shadow of his former self?

Before you launch into another sanctimonious filibuster laced with some of your first rate er first grade wit, remember that you were the one who opened that door about how it was only a product of the caliber of athletes that your darling Stevie had to work with.  You just can't wrap your mind around that can you ACgirl?  Exactly what do think you are going to prove to me?  Do you think you are going to somehow talk me into bashing my own team or trick me into becoming a Florida fan?  You don't have nearly enough on the ball for anything like that ACgirl.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Boys, and maybe a few girls, this thread has seriously gotten off topic, but please carry on because I am laughing with every new post. (Geaux Canes)



Yeah this one has jumped the tracks and I don't think there is any reining it in.  You've gotta admit that it's a fun thread though.

Somebody put out an APB for the internet cajun.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 27, 2009)

Just in case any of you need a new Avatar picture.


----------



## kevina (Jun 27, 2009)

The canes made a good run back then.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes they did. I guess that was the Jimmy Johnson era but I am not sure.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 27, 2009)

ACguy said:


> You may want to read my post again. I said "I think stat wise he is hands down the worst head coach at a big time program." Of course CMR has a good record , he has better talent then atleast 90% of the other teams . Maybe I am wrong but a .788 record would mean CMR did not win 80% of his games.



Oh, I am so very sorry to offend you there pom-pom....78% of his games in an 8 year span....that 2% completely changes my argument and I will therefore retract my previous statements...I guess he is a bad coach after all. Thank you for showing me the light


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh, I am so very sorry to offend you there pom-pom....78% of his games in an 8 year span....that 2% completely changes my argument and I will therefore retract my previous statements...I guess he is a bad coach after all. Thank you for showing me the light



You're going to hurt ACgirl's feelings.  Now the next three weeks to a month will be spent trying to convince you that you are wrong and she is right.  She's going to try and get you and me to say that we hate our own team.

Maybe ACgirl and Comox can get together and talk about how much they hate UGA.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh, I am so very sorry to offend you there pom-pom....78% of his games in an 8 year span....that 2% completely changes my argument and I will therefore retract my previous statements...I guess he is a bad coach after all. Thank you for showing me the light



Is there any coaches in college football that have done worst then CMR and have the same or better talent?  UGA has been in the top 10 in recruiting 5 of the last 6 years. Only 2 teams in the SEC have comparable talent to UGA and both of them have *2 * NCs in the last 8 years.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 27, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're going to hurt ACgirl's feelings.  Now the next three weeks to a month will be spent trying to convince you that you are wrong and she is right.  She's going to try and get you and me to say that we hate our own team.
> 
> Maybe ACgirl and Comox can get together and talk about how much they hate UGA.



Maybe me and Comox could talk about our favorite teams winning 2 NCs  in the last 8 year. While you UGA boys talk about how you wish your team could win just 1 NC in your life time. How many NCs does UGA have in there history 2? Go ahead and call me names so you can feel better about your overrated  team.


----------



## tanteaux (Jun 27, 2009)

My momma is french and dad was half Sioux and the Lone Ranger was the bomb. How did I get brought into this?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 27, 2009)

ACguy said:


> UGA has been in the top 10 in recruiting 5 of the last 6 years. Only 2 teams in the SEC have comparable talent to UGA and both of them have *2 * NCs in the last 8 years.



You're exactly right, but there are 9 other teams that have top 10 classes as well, yet they dont have the hardware to show for it. Your pure hatred of everything UGA just has you thinking we are the ONLY team that hasnt won a NC in the last 6 years.


----------



## kevina (Jun 27, 2009)

tanteaux said:


> My momma is french and dad was half Sioux and the Lone Ranger was the bomb. How did I get brought into this?
> 
> Red



Oh no, not again

Kevin


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> You're exactly right, but there are 9 other teams that have top 10 classes as well, yet they dont have the hardware to show for it. Your pure hatred of everything UGA just has you thinking we are the ONLY team that hasnt won a NC in the last 6 years.



What he said


----------



## proside (Jun 27, 2009)

Personally I would rather have won 3 NC's in 15 years than my club having a 80 percent winning percentage!

You see guys its all about winning the NC's.....

Look at the braves with all the division titles, who really gives a flying.... about division titles!!! 

A few of you on here should not let your hatred or emotion control your ability to evaluate a person.

Saying Steve Spurrier is a has been is a joke!!

Another thought.... its better to be a has been than a never will be!!!!

As Jim Rome would say Rack him.... cause I am Out!


----------



## ACguy (Jun 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> You're exactly right, but there are 9 other teams that have top 10 classes as well, yet they dont have the hardware to show for it. Your pure hatred of everything UGA just has you thinking we are the ONLY team that hasnt won a NC in the last 6 years.



There is a difference in a team having a top 10 recruiting class once and having a top 10 recruiting class almost every year. Like I said Before name a coach that has done worse then CMR with the same talent . 



irishleprechaun said:


> OMG!!!....What kind of math did they teach where you grew up?



If .788  is more then 80% tell me how you got that high of a percentage. I thought .788 = 78.8%


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 27, 2009)

kevina said:


> Oh no, not again
> 
> Kevin



Looks like you got the quote before it was editted.

signed: Fairhope


----------



## kevina (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Smoke,

One of your post has disappeared I see 

*Kevin*


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 27, 2009)

ACguy said:


> There is a difference in a team having a top 10 recruiting class once and having a top 10 recruiting class almost every year. Like I said Before name a coach that has done worse then CMR with the same talent .




Well, Ol Man Bobby Bowden always gets his fair share of touted recruits, so has Weiss and his precessors at famed ND, Michigan does too, Ohio State does and hasnt brought home the trophy in 6 or 7 years, Miami is in the same boat, Oklahoma is too, Fulmer always got top players....and so on and so on

yes all of them have more recent titles than UGA, but none of them since early in this decade and they have been pulling top notch talent the whole time. My point is, UGA is NOT the only school in CFB to not win the title with great players. I am not disagreeing that we shouldnt have one with the talent we have had, but dont go try to make UGA out to be the ONLY school that has failed to do so


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 27, 2009)

kevina said:


> Hey Smoke,
> 
> One of your post has disappeared I see
> 
> *Kevin*


----------



## ACguy (Jun 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Well, Ol Man Bobby Bowden always gets his fair share of touted recruits, so has Weiss and his precessors at famed ND, Michigan does too, Ohio State does and hasnt brought home the trophy in 6 or 7 years, Miami is in the same boat, Oklahoma is too, Fulmer always got top players....and so on and so on
> 
> yes all of them have more recent titles than UGA, but none of them since early in this decade and they have been pulling top notch talent the whole time. My point is, UGA is NOT the only school in CFB to not win the title with great players. I am not disagreeing that we shouldnt have one with the talent we have had, but dont go try to make UGA out to be the ONLY school that has failed to do so



I can't believe you even named thoses teams  . Have you notice something all of the teams have in common? All of them have fired there head coaches in the last couple years , or the coaches days are numbered . Tressell and Stoops are the only 2 who are not rumored to lose there jobs and they have done better then CMR and won a NC. 5 of the 7 schools you named have won a BCS championship in the last 11 years.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 28, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I can't believe you even named thoses teams  . Have you notice something all of the teams have in common? All of them have fired there head coaches in the last couple years , or the coaches days are numbered . Tressell and Stoops are the only 2 who are not rumored to lose there jobs and they have done better then CMR and won a NC. 5 of the 7 schools you named have won a BCS championship in the last 11 years.



Cant believe I named those teams? You asked for others who had top talent and came up short in CMRs tenure at UGA. I answered. And of the 7 I named, which have won one in the last how many years? 6? A couple have made it to the dance, only to get embarrassed. Had a couple cards fell our way over the last 8 years, we too would have been to the show. I seriously doubt anyone can deny that. Of course that is all here say, but I guess you are the type that says NCs don't involve a boat load of LUCK to go along with talent, right?  USC gets THE best talent in the nation, year in and year out....so why don't they and mighty Pete Carroll dominate everybody they face? Yes, they have been on a heck of a good run for the last 6 or 8 years, but luck has helped them as well as hurt them during that span. LSU two years ago is a prime example of that. No way should a team with that many loses be able to slide into the BCS NCG, but they did and took care of business. Swap UGA into that same scenario in that same year, and we have a crystal football in the Butts-Mehre. Or how bout a few years farther back when we took another Sugar Bowl in fashion. We ended the year as strong as anybody in the nation that season as well. But the ball didn't bounce our way once or twice and we are on the outside looking in. Some blame that on coaching, others blame that on discipline, some execution, some strength of schedule, and others blame it on luck. I, for one, am for the latter


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jun 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> Hey Smoke,
> 
> One of your post has disappeared I see
> 
> *Kevin*





fairhope said:


>


----------



## ACguy (Jun 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Cant believe I named those teams? You asked for others who had top talent and came up short in CMRs tenure at UGA. I answered. And of the 7 I named, which have won one in the last how many years? 6? A couple have made it to the dance, only to get embarrassed. Had a couple cards fell our way over the last 8 years, we too would have been to the show. I seriously doubt anyone can deny that. Of course that is all here say, but I guess you are the type that says NCs don't involve a boat load of LUCK to go along with talent, right?  USC gets THE best talent in the nation, year in and year out....so why don't they and mighty Pete Carroll dominate everybody they face? Yes, they have been on a heck of a good run for the last 6 or 8 years, but luck has helped them as well as hurt them during that span. LSU two years ago is a prime example of that. No way should a team with that many loses be able to slide into the BCS NCG, but they did and took care of business. Swap UGA into that same scenario in that same year, and we have a crystal football in the Butts-Mehre. Or how bout a few years farther back when we took another Sugar Bowl in fashion. We ended the year as strong as anybody in the nation that season as well. But the ball didn't bounce our way once or twice and we are on the outside looking in. Some blame that on coaching, others blame that on discipline, some execution, some strength of schedule, and others blame it on luck. I, for one, am for the latter




I can't belive you named those teams because all of there coaches have been fired or are rumored to be  on the hot seat. So CMR can do better then coaches who have been fired  . UGA has better recruiting rankings then those teams but it is not  a big difference.  5 of the 7 teams have won a NC in the last 11 years. But of course you don't want to use that info . 5 of the 7 teams had coaches that won a NC in there first 8 years at the college. Here are the 5 coaches Fulmer , Coker , Stoops , Tressell  and Carr. Only the 2 that have done alot better then CMR still have there jobs. 3 current SEC coaches have won a NC in the last 6 years. Have you notice CMR did better in his first 4 years then he did in his last 4?


----------



## sleeze (Jun 28, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I can't belive you named those teams because all of there coaches have been fired or are rumored to be  on the hot seat. So CMR can do better then coaches who have been fired  . UGA has better recruiting rankings then those teams but it is not  a big difference.  5 of the 7 teams have won a NC in the last 11 years. But of course you don't want to use that info . 5 of the 7 teams had coaches that won a NC in there first 8 years at the college. Here are the 5 coaches Fulmer , Coker , Stoops , Tressell  and Carr. Only the 2 that have done alot better then CMR still have there jobs. 3 current SEC coaches have won a NC in the last 6 years. Have you notice CMR did better in his first 4 years then he did in his last 4?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 29, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I can't belive you named those teams because all of there coaches have been fired or are rumored to be  on the hot seat. So CMR can do better then coaches who have been fired  . UGA has better recruiting rankings then those teams but it is not  a big difference.  5 of the 7 teams have won a NC in the last 11 years. But of course you don't want to use that info . 5 of the 7 teams had coaches that won a NC in there first 8 years at the college. Here are the 5 coaches Fulmer , Coker , Stoops , Tressell  and Carr. Only the 2 that have done alot better then CMR still have there jobs. 3 current SEC coaches have won a NC in the last 6 years. Have you notice CMR did better in his first 4 years then he did in his last 4?



Dry it up toots.  You wanted to get into name calling so I went along with it.  Now that it's been turned around on you, you start squawling.  You set yourself up for this kind of thing with your battle ship mouth but you're too sensitive to take it when somebody does the same to you.  Waaaaaaaa.

Why are you so obsessed with UGA?  To my knowledge, no Dawg here has the authority to strip your lizzards of any of their championships.  So why do you cry and get all offended just because we aren't on here praising your team?  Why would we ever do that?  Why do you care so much?  It seems like what you want is for us to get on here and talk about how wonderful Florida is.  Is that really it?  Are two NC's in three years not enough?  Will your life not be complete unless we confirm it for you?  I'm pretty sure that none of the the other Gators here care.  

You can surely believe that if the situation were reversed it wouldn't make any difference to me what you thought about it.  As for CMR and what has happened during his watch, all I can tell you is we were one dropped pass against you girls from playing for a NC in '02.  We came real close again in '05 but lost our qb.  The '07 season has been referenced ad infinitum (that means a whole bunch of times).  These are not excuses.  Close enough doesn't satisfy me or any other Dawg here but we are able to realize that the man that we have as our coach gives us a chance year in and year out to have a great season.  You claim to be so fond of facts but you are totally blind to facts unless it is something that benefits UF and even then you usually don't get it right.   If you knew 1/10 of what you think you know, you would realize that under CMR's first four years we had a top notch D coordinator to coach that talent that you keep talking about.  It resulted in much better defense.  Now we have a guy, who is in my opinion, in way over his head and on a very short leash at this point.

If you cared about facts you would know that there isn't a coach out there who is available that gives us a better shot at it than the one we've got.  This is mostly just because you are consumed by hate and partly because you just don't know much about football.  That much is obvious to anybody who reads much of your clownish, one sided blathering.  Keep crying ACgirl.  And I wouldn't swap places with you for anything.  I"ve been a Dawg all my life and whatever happens I'll deal with it and still love my team.  I want a NC but I'll never jump on a bandwagon just so I can get on here and brag.  Keep crying and hating.  You and Perez Hilton are pretty good at that.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dry it up toots.  You wanted to get into name calling so I went along with it.  Now that it's been turned around on you, you start squawling.  You set yourself up for this kind of thing with your battle ship mouth but you're too sensitive to take it when somebody does the same to you.  Waaaaaaaa.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with UGA?  To my knowledge, no Dawg here has the authority to strip your lizzards of any of their championships.  So why do you cry and get all offended just because we aren't on here praising your team?  Why would we ever do that?  Why do you care so much?  It seems like what you want is for us to get on here and talk about how wonderful Florida is.  Is that really it?  Are two NC's in three years not enough?  Will your life not be complete unless we confirm it for you?  I'm pretty sure that none of the the other Gators here care.
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW!!!! As my kids say you got served ACGUY! You got served!!!


----------



## ACguy (Jun 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dry it up toots.  You wanted to get into name calling so I went along with it.  Now that it's been turned around on you, you start squawling.  You set yourself up for this kind of thing with your battle ship mouth but you're too sensitive to take it when somebody does the same to you.  Waaaaaaaa.
> 
> Why are you so obsessed with UGA?  To my knowledge, no Dawg here has the authority to strip your lizzards of any of their championships.  So why do you cry and get all offended just because we aren't on here praising your team?  Why would we ever do that?  Why do you care so much?  It seems like what you want is for us to get on here and talk about how wonderful Florida is.  Is that really it?  Are two NC's in three years not enough?  Will your life not be complete unless we confirm it for you?  I'm pretty sure that none of the the other Gators here care.
> 
> ...




Is there any coach in college football who has done less then CMR with great talent and is not on the hot seat?
So do you think Cox will last all year as the starter?
Do you think UGA will win more then 8 games this year? 
Why do all of you homers ignore Prosides post? Are you scared of him ? 
So you would perfer to keep the 3rd best coach in the SEC at best , then to get a new coach who could be better? There are good coaches that UGA could try and sign. 

I have no need to  with you UGA boys. I am a UF fan . I will be waiting for some more name calling and excuses like all of your post  . If I don't know what I am talking about then prove me wrong big shot. Or you could always bash another coach that has more NCs then UGA has in the last 25 years  .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Is there any coach in college football who has done less then CMR with great talent and is not on the hot seat?
> So do you think Cox will last all year as the starter?
> Do you think UGA will win more then 8 games this year?
> Why do all of you homers ignore Prosides post? Are you scared of him ?
> ...



Where do I start?  First off, why would anybody here be "afraid" of Proside or anybody else here?  Are you gonna come through the computer and get me?  Oh my.  Yes I think Joe Cox will be the starter for the entire year.  Yes I think we will win more than eight games.  You are such a hater that you can't  even make logical sense when talking about this stuff.  Why would CMR be on the hot seat when he has had ONE truly dissapointing year at UGA where our guys really looked consistenly unprepared?  Who are these great coaches who are proven winners and are available?  Name them.  I want to see this.  I will say that Urban Meyer is the best coach in the SEC right now but I'm not ready to say that Les Miles is number two NC not withstanding.  Saban has had one good year at Bama so I'm going to have to see more before I buy that Bama is back.

It's pretty much impossible to prove someone wrong when they are so completely convinced that they are right.  That along with the fact that you completely ignore facts unless they somehow work in UF's favor and your inability to look at anything without seeing it through your little orange and blue prism of hate makes it impossible to PROVE anything.  Who are you that I have to prove anything anyway?  That's the most ridiculous thing that you've posted yet and that's saying something.  Your just another loud mouth windbag with microscopic football IQ who thinks he knows something because his team is on top.  Loud mouths like you are a dime a dozen.  You do more than your share of bashing so dry it up.  If you have no need to cry, why do you do it so much?

Let's see the list of guys who should be our coach there Corso.  This ought to be entertaining.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 30, 2009)

this tiff between AC Guy and SGD has to be the longest running tiff about absolutely nonsense that I have seen in a while. But, please carry on as the forum would be more boring without this little cat fight.


----------



## riprap (Jun 30, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Is there any coach in college football who has done less then CMR with great talent and is not on the hot seat?
> So do you think Cox will last all year as the starter?
> Do you think UGA will win more then 8 games this year?
> Why do all of you homers ignore Prosides post? Are you scared of him ?
> ...



Cox is a little too old to start, but he has won 2362 games.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2009)

fairhope said:


> this tiff between AC Guy and SGD has to be the longest running tiff about absolutely nonsense that I have seen in a while. But, please carry on as the forum would be more boring without this little cat fight.



No it's not even close to the longest running.  I agree that it's stupid and pretty pointless as the end game is.........nothing.  But there is nothing much else going on here right now so it's a way to pass time.  

As for it being a "cat fight", I don't know if that's supposed to get me mad or what but I don't much care.  You Bama boys act pretty cat like at times yourselves.  Now that I have your permission to continue..............


----------



## riprap (Jun 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> No it's not even close to the longest running.  I agree that it's stupid and pretty pointless as the end game is.........nothing.  But there is nothing much else going on here right now so it's a way to pass time.
> 
> As for it being a "cat fight", I don't know if that's supposed to get me mad or what but I don't much care.  You Bama boys act pretty cat like at times yourselves.  Now that I have your permission to continue..............



Uh Oh, cue Kevina.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where do I start?  First off, why would anybody here be "afraid" of Proside or anybody else here?  Are you gonna come through the computer and get me?  Oh my.  Yes I think Joe Cox will be the starter for the entire year.  Yes I think we will win more than eight games.  You are such a hater that you can't  even make logical sense when talking about this stuff.  Why would CMR be on the hot seat when he has had ONE truly dissapointing year at UGA where our guys really looked consistenly unprepared?  Who are these great coaches who are proven winners and are available?  Name them.  I want to see this.  I will say that Urban Meyer is the best coach in the SEC right now but I'm not ready to say that Les Miles is number two NC not withstanding.  Saban has had one good year at Bama so I'm going to have to see more before I buy that Bama is back.
> 
> It's pretty much impossible to prove someone wrong when they are so completely convinced that they are right.  That along with the fact that you completely ignore facts unless they somehow work in UF's favor and your inability to look at anything without seeing it through your little orange and blue prism of hate makes it impossible to PROVE anything.
> Let's see the list of guys who should be our coach there Corso.  This ought to be entertaining.



Where did I say CMR is on the hot seat? I asked if you could name a coach that has done worse then CMR with great talent that is not on the hot seat. If CMR has done a good job then there has to be atleast 1 coach that has not done as good and is not about to lose his job. 

Here are a few names Kirk Ferentz , Mike Shanahan , John Gruden , Chris Peterson , Bud Foster and Charlie Strong. Pete Carroll could leave USC too .  The only problem UGA would have getting half of those guys would be the money they would cost. Does CMR still only make 2m a year ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> No it's not even close to the longest running.  I agree that it's stupid and pretty pointless as the end game is.........nothing.  But there is nothing much else going on here right now so it's a way to pass time.
> 
> As for it being a "cat fight", I don't know if that's supposed to get me mad or what but I don't much care.  You Bama boys act pretty cat like at times yourselves.  Now that I have your permission to continue..............



SGD, once again I am just trying to . As mentioned you two are the best thing going on here right now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 30, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Where did I say CMR is on the hot seat? I asked if you could name a coach that has done worse then CMR with great talent that is not on the hot seat. If CMR has done a good job then there has to be atleast 1 coach that has not done as good and is not about to lose his job.
> 
> Here are a few names Kirk Ferentz , Mike Shanahan , John Gruden , Chris Peterson , Bud Foster and Charlie Strong. Pete Carroll could leave USC too .  The only problem UGA would have getting half of those guys would be the money they would cost. Does CMR still only make 2m a year ?



I can't quote you an exact number on CMR's salary but it is in the 2 mil range.  

As for that list of coaches I'm personally not that high on Ferentz.  Just a gut feeling.  I don't think he's a better coach than Coach Richt.  I just don't.

Shanahan?  Gruden?  Seriously?  I think both of these guys are NFL coaches and we all know that most guys are either one or the other.  The college and NFL games are two completely different animals and even though I respect Mike Shanahan as a coach, I don't think he would be much of a hire for a college team.  I might be wrong but I just don't see it.  Gruden hasn't been all that impressive for a few years.  I like his fire and his work ethic but I see him as an NFL guy as well and don't see him as an upgrade EXCEPT in the intensity department.  We could definitely use more of that.

Chris Petersen.  No way, no how.  Here's why.  To start with he runs a trick play offense.  So much of what Boise State does is misdirection and gimmicky type stuff.  Lots of trick plays.  It works great out there but in the SEC?  We would get killed.  I know he is a hot name because of their success, mostly because they beat Oklahoma.  But does anybody really believe that they would beat Oklahoma again?  I sure don't.  Besides it's not like he they did it against an SEC defense.  They did it against a Big 12 D and we all know about what kind of defense they play in the Big 12.  I guess it could be that he runs that weird offense to suit the personell available to him but this is one Dawg who is not willing to take that chance.  No way is Chris Petersen an upgrade over CMR.  There's reason big time programs aren't knocking down this guy's door.

Now we get to the two parts of your list that are interesting.  Bud Foster and Charlie Strong are outstanding coaches.  Notice that I said coaches and not coordinators.  They might be number one and number two at what they do and I will give Strong the nod because he is an SEC guy.  

I think both of these guys should be head coaches.  I can't believe Foster has gone this long without taking that step.  How Forida has retained Strong is a mystery as well (I don't buy the racism crap).  These guys are both smart, intense, and great motivators.  But how are they an UPGRADE?  Niether one has coached a single game as a head coach.  CMR's record is one of the best in college football and he has done it in the SEC.  All I'm saying is that he is a proven commodity as a head coach and niether of the other guys is.  But if CMR were to leave, I would LOVE to have either one of them.

We all know Pete Carrol is an awsome coach but he aint leaving USC.  I just don't believe it.

The biggest problem that I have with this list is, it's predicated on the idea that any of these guys would be a BETTER coach than CMR.  I don't see it.  I think Strong and Foster might be great head coaches one day but we don't know.  Carrol is a moot point because he's not going to leave USC.  Pretty interesting list though.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 30, 2009)

ACguy said:


> If CMR has done a good job then there has to be atleast 1 coach that has not done as good and is not about to lose his job.


 
Rodriguez at Michigan?  They sucked last year.

Spurrier at SC?  Good coach, average talent.  I think if Spurrier has equal talent to his opponent, he wins 75% of the time.

Tressell at OSU?  (Here comes the Snooker!)  Sure he's gotten to the BCS Championship, but he's done it against a 2nd rate conference schedule.  And he's had his donkey handed to him in those games when he faced some real competition.

Miles at LSU?  5 losses last year was ridiculous.  Even with a stupid QB who threw more TDs to the defense than he did to his WRs.  But Miles won a BCS Championship in 2007 and a few SEC Championships to go along with it, so he's secure for now.


----------



## kevina (Jun 30, 2009)

riprap said:


> Uh Oh, cue Kevina.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2009)

kevina said:


>



I don't think I've ever been this nervous about posting in my own thread before.


----------



## Crimson (Jun 30, 2009)

Alabama- Les Miles, Scott did run pretty well against Cody who had a hurt knee in that game.  Plus the Hat has a serious complex about Nick Saban.  

Georgia-I'm going with Urban Mires.  He and Richt really don't like each other.

Tennesse-The Ole' Ball Coach, cause it is true


----------



## ACguy (Jun 30, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Rodriguez at Michigan?  They sucked last year.
> 
> Spurrier at SC?  Good coach, average talent.  I think if Spurrier has equal talent to his opponent, he wins 75% of the time.
> 
> ...




Rich sucks at Michigan because he changed the offense. He has only been there one year . I would agree if he does not get better. But he had no QB that fit his system last year. 

Not sure why you named Spurrier when you admitted he has average talent.

Tressell may only do well because of his conference . That I would kinda agree with. Tressell has done better then CMR stat wise. Tressell seems to own the big 10 and Michigan had equal talent for most of the time. So tressell actually did better then another coach in his conference. CMR has the same level of talent as UF and LSU and he can't win a championship but both of them have won 2.  

Miles has done better then CMR in his few years at LSU.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 30, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can't quote you an exact number on CMR's salary but it is in the 2 mil range.
> 
> As for that list of coaches I'm personally not that high on Ferentz.  Just a gut feeling.  I don't think he's a better coach than Coach Richt.  I just don't.
> 
> ...



I don't know much about Ferentz but he is rumored to be a NFL coach soon and he makes crazy money now. Plus the last 2 coaches to come from the big 10 won NCs in there first 4 years.

I think Shanahan would be a good college and could be the coach of UF  if Meyer leaves soon. 

I think Peterson could be the next Urban Meyer. 

I don't know if any of these guys would be better then CMR. But its possible. Some of them may be awful . You never know if one of those coaches will be the next Urban Meyer . I would take the chance. I would rather have the bad of the Zook era and the good of the Meyer era then to have the Success that CMR has had the hole time. 

Carroll could leave USC if they go on probation.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 1, 2009)

ACguy said:


> If CMR has done a good job then there has to be atleast 1 coach that has not done as good and is not about to lose his job.


 


ACguy said:


> Not sure why you named Spurrier when you admitted he has average talent.


 
Read what you asked.  I named Spurrier as 1 coach that has not done as good and it not about to lose his job.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 1, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Read what you asked.  I named Spurrier as 1 coach that has not done as good and it not about to lose his job.



Come on man,,,,,,,,Yeah , you answered his question,we all know that Spur has less talent.  I thought that was a GIVEN though.  Thanks for shedding the light and naming that ONE coach.

BTW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Another season or two like Spurrier has been having and i wouldn't be surprised if he is gone too.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 1, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Come on man,,,,,,,,Yeah , you answered his question,we all know that Spur has less talent.  I thought that was a GIVEN though.  Thanks for shedding the light and naming that ONE coach.
> 
> BTW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Another season or two like Spurrier has been having and i wouldn't be surprised if he is gone too.






I agree with you sleeze. I also think that he will walk away rather than being canned. He is in a tough spot trying to compete with a program like S. Carolina in the SEC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I agree with you sleeze. I also think that he will walk away rather than being canned. He is in a tough spot trying to compete with a program like S. Carolina in the SEC.



He chose it.  He came in hollering about winning the SEC in x number of years.  Sounds like he and some of the people here overestimated him.  I'm not saying that Spurrier wasn't an awsome coach at one time.  He was.  But as these guys get older something happens to them.  Look at Bowden.  All I was saying was that Spurrier was the best that he was ever going to be while he was at UF.  I think he was a very good coach but not so much anymore.  I just don't buy it that if you plopped him at another school in a better situation that he would suddenly be unbeatable.  But I might be wrong.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I don't know much about Ferentz but he is rumored to be a NFL coach soon and he makes crazy money now. Plus the last 2 coaches to come from the big 10 won NCs in there first 4 years.
> 
> I think Shanahan would be a good college and could be the coach of UF  if Meyer leaves soon.
> 
> ...



All I'm saying is this;  Under CMR we have won the SEC twice, played for it another time, been to the Sugar Bowl three times and won it twice.  I don't see why we should be looking for reasons to dump him.  I just don't.  As I said, nobody can deny what a good coach Meyer is.   But I don't buy Miles being head and shoulders above CMR.  Yes he has a NC but I wouldn't bet on him winning another one any time soon.  He might prove me wrong but even with that unbelievable defense and even with Pelini running it, LSU had to get some unbelievable help just to make it to that game.  Once they got there they faced the SEC's favorite whipping boys in Ohio State.  I'm just saying that I'm not real impressed by Miles NC or no.

With all that in mind, why would we be just looking for reasons to unload our coach?  I'm not saying that CMR is the best coach in the country, I'm just saying that he's much better than you seem to want to give him credit for and a whole lot of folks who know a lot more about football than anybody here seem to agree with me.  So why would we get rid of a guy who currently has us competing every year in favor of someone who MIGHT BE a very good coach?  At this point it just doesn't make good sense.

Let me put it to you like this.  CMR has not done enough to warrant getting the tar and feathers ready.  He just hasn't.  You seem to think that we will just blindly stand behind him no matter what.  I can assure that is not the case.  First off, he's going to have to address the issue of our defense.  Proside and I dissagree on this point.  I say that the problem is and has been Willie Martinez.  I know you can't play the if game, but I really believe that if Brian Van Gorder had still been the D coordinator in '07 we would have NC and would not be having this conversation.  The melt down in Knoxville would not have happened.  I also don't believe that we would have lost to that very pedestrian S.C. team.  In my opinion it is Martinez, not CMR, who consistently does less with more.  That's the real truth.

If WM continues to have our defense under perform despite a gold mine of talent, if they continue to play uninspired and passive D, CMR will have to get rid of his old college buddy.  Dawg Nation has had enough of the soft under performing Martinez D and I think this is Willie's last year if our defense sucks again.  If CMR refuses to make that change, there will be some loud rumbling about him and people will start to look toward guys like Foster and Strong.  

I think you are also not seeing the big picture here.  I could do an entire post on this but not many of us trust the powers that be to get a new coaching hire right.  If you don't know about the Michael Adams saga then you will never really understand.  Damon Evans is a puppet of the power mad Adams and will only be allowed to hire people who can be controlled.  Just look at the debacle that was the the hiring process for our new men's basketball coach and you'll see why we aren't busting at the seams with confidence in these guys.  CMR was Dooley's hire.  Evans never would have pulled it off.  Trust me, CMR will have to fix the issue of the defense or the piano will fall on HIS head.  If we have another disaster like last season (there was no excuse for getting our clock cleaned by Bama, yall, and Tech) it will get hot for him.  But that hasn't happened yet.  

Hey at least you wanna have a real discussion now.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ACguy (Jul 1, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Read what you asked.  I named Spurrier as 1 coach that has not done as good and it not about to lose his job.






ACguy said:


> I asked if you could name a coach that has done worse then CMR with *great talent *that is not on the hot seat. If CMR has done a good job then there has to be atleast 1 coach that has not done as good and is not about to lose his job.



How can you compare what CMR has done to any coach that does not have great talent ? You could campare CMR and Spurrier  if you used Spurrier's time at UF because he had great talent then.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 1, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Come on man,,,,,,,,Yeah , you answered his question,we all know that Spur has less talent. I thought that was a GIVEN though. Thanks for shedding the light and naming that ONE coach.
> 
> BTW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Another season or two like Spurrier has been having and i wouldn't be surprised if he is gone too.


 


ACguy said:


> How can you compare what CMR has done to any coach that does not have great talent ? You could campare CMR and Spurrier if you used Spurrier's time at UF because he had great talent then.


 
How can I do it?  Because you ASKED ME TO!

You didn't say, "Tell me one coach with CMR's talent that hasn't done as well", now did you?

Do get in a tissy because I answered the question YOU ASKED instead of answering the question you MEANT to ask.  I'm intelligent, but not a mind reader.  I can't determine what you MEANT to ask, I can only respond to the question ACTUALLY ASKED.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> How can I do it?  Because you ASKED ME TO!
> 
> You didn't say, "Tell me one coach with CMR's talent that hasn't done as well", now did you?
> 
> Do get in a tissy because I answered the question YOU ASKED instead of answering the question you MEANT to ask.  I'm intelligent, but not a mind reader.  I can't determine what you MEANT to ask, I can only respond to the question ACTUALLY ASKED.



I'm really surprised at how much of a sacred cow Steve Spurrier is.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 1, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> All I'm saying is this;  Under CMR we have won the SEC twice, played for it another time, been to the Sugar Bowl three times and won it twice.  I don't see why we should be looking for reasons to dump him.  I just don't.  As I said, nobody can deny what a good coach Meyer is.   But I don't buy Miles being head and shoulders above CMR.  Yes he has a NC but I wouldn't bet on him winning another one any time soon.  He might prove me wrong but even with that unbelievable defense and even with Pelini running it, LSU had to get some unbelievable help just to make it to that game.  Once they got there they faced the SEC's favorite whipping boys in Ohio State.  I'm just saying that I'm not real impressed by Miles NC or no.
> 
> With all that in mind, why would we be just looking for reasons to unload our coach?  I'm not saying that CMR is the best coach in the country, I'm just saying that he's much better than you seem to want to give him credit for and a whole lot of folks who know a lot more about football than anybody here seem to agree with me.  So why would we get rid of a guy who currently has us competing every year in favor of someone who MIGHT BE a very good coach?  At this point it just doesn't make good sense.
> 
> ...



I can't see WM as the only problem. UGA had Stafford and Moreno last year and there offense was 3rd in scoring in the SEC. LSU and Bama were almost as good and they are defensive teams. In 2007 UGA was 5th in scoring in the SEC. Bobo should have done better IMO. CMR has won the SEC championship twice in 8 years. Thats not bad but only 2maybe 3 teams have the talent UGA has in the SEC. I just don't see why CMR has not won a NC or had higher ranked teams. In 3 of Miles 4 years at LSU they were ranked  in the top 5. In 2007 LSU may have got lucky but when your in the top five 3 out of 4 years , your bound to get lucky and get a title shot. IMO if any coach got lucky to win a national championship its Mack Brown. Sounds like UGA needs to clean house and give alot of people a pink slip. I think if CMR was going to win a NC it would have been in his first 4 years. The SEC was not as strong then. Now Miles and Meyer are in the SEC and its going to be alot harder to win a NC now.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 1, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> How can I do it?  Because you ASKED ME TO!
> 
> You didn't say, "Tell me one coach with CMR's talent that hasn't done as well", now did you?
> 
> Do get in a tissy because I answered the question YOU ASKED instead of answering the question you MEANT to ask.  I'm intelligent, but not a mind reader.  I can't determine what you MEANT to ask, I can only respond to the question ACTUALLY ASKED.



I am not in a tissy. You should have named Nick Saban along with about 100 other coaches the way you quoted.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I can't see WM as the only problem. UGA had Stafford and Moreno last year and there offense was 3rd in scoring in the SEC. LSU and Bama were almost as good and they are defensive teams. In 2007 UGA was 5th in scoring in the SEC. Bobo should have done better IMO. CMR has won the SEC championship twice in 8 years. Thats not bad but only 2maybe 3 teams have the talent UGA has in the SEC. I just don't see why CMR has not won a NC or had higher ranked teams. In 3 of Miles 4 years at LSU they were ranked  in the top 5. In 2007 LSU may have got lucky but when your in the top five 3 out of 4 years , your bound to get lucky and get a title shot. IMO if any coach got lucky to win a national championship its Mack Brown. Sounds like UGA needs to clean house and give alot of people a pink slip. I think if CMR was going to win a NC it would have been in his first 4 years. The SEC was not as strong then. Now Miles and Meyer are in the SEC and its going to be alot harder to win a NC now.



I completely agree with your last sentence.  You did bring up a fair point about Bobo.  During every game he seems to suffer from brain freeze or something.  He usually comes out of it but not always.  I would be lying if I said that I didn't get frustrated with the up the middle three plays in a row and punt philosophy last year dispite having one of the best receivers in the country.  We'll see what happens this year.

To your point about Miles.  I would have to go back and look to get it on point accurate but under Coach Richt we have finished in the top five a few times ourselves and are almost a lock to finish in the top ten every year.  Not too many coaches are doing that.  Consider that he coaches in the SEC and it's even more impressive.

I'm really not trying to insult you with this next statement but I think your view of NCs and winning them is a little skewed.  Frankly I think you've been spoiled.  I'm honestly not trying to be a jerk.  But the wave of success that yall are riding is almost unheard of and it will most definitely end.  It never lasts forever which is why it's so great if it happens for your program.  You seem to think that what is happening at UF right now is NORMAL and is the least that should be expected.  That's just not realistic.  Yall are enjoying unbelievable success right now but it will come to an end and aftetr that it will probably be a while before yall are on this level again.  What yall are doing is the exception, not the rule.  I maintain that Miles probably will not win another NC for a very long time and might never win another one.  The odds of Saban every winning another are pretty slim.

We have a bad year this year then things will get dicey for Coach Richt, especially if he doesn't take steps to correct it.  But that hasn't happened yet so we'll see.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 1, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I completely agree with your last sentence.  You did bring up a fair point about Bobo.  During every game he seems to suffer from brain freeze or something.  He usually comes out of it but not always.  I would be lying if I said that I didn't get frustrated with the up the middle three plays in a row and punt philosophy last year dispite having one of the best receivers in the country.  We'll see what happens this year.
> 
> To your point about Miles.  I would have to go back and look to get it on point accurate but under Coach Richt we have finished in the top five a few times ourselves and are almost a lock to finish in the top ten every year.  Not too many coaches are doing that.  Consider that he coaches in the SEC and it's even more impressive.
> 
> ...



I hope the Gators offense will open up more now with a new OC. I thought UF should have run the option and trick plays more. I can't see UGA throwing the ball more this year .Most Dawg fans seem to say Cox is a smarter ball control kinda QB.

UGA has been in the top 5 twice in the last 8 years and in the top 10  six times. I know what UF is doing is not normal but LSU won the NC in 2007. I just think UGA should be winning NCs along with LSU and UF because they have the same talent.  They also play in the same conference . IMO it helps alot if a team plays younger players in a down year. In 2007 UF had no choise but to play younger players and they had a bad year. But then the defense was set for the next 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 1, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I am not in a tissy. You should have named Nick Saban along with about 100 other coaches the way you quoted.


 
Too much work to do to name 100.  I think naming just a few answered your question to name 1.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I hope the Gators offense will open up more now with a new OC. I thought UF should have run the option and trick plays more. I can't see UGA throwing the ball more this year .Most Dawg fans seem to say Cox is a smarter ball control kinda QB.
> 
> UGA has been in the top 5 twice in the last 8 years and in the top 10  six times. I know what UF is doing is not normal but LSU won the NC in 2007. I just think UGA should be winning NCs along with LSU and UF because they have the same talent.  They also play in the same conference . IMO it helps alot if a team plays younger players in a down year. In 2007 UF had no choise but to play younger players and they had a bad year. But then the defense was set for the next 2 or 3 years.



When you word it like that it's kind of hard to argue with.  I don't know what's going to happen obviously.  I can tell you what I wish would happen.  Number one I wish we would can Martinez.  he might not be the whole problem but he is a big part of it and getting rid of him would a big step in the right direction.  Next, I wish we would can Fabris.  He is just a joke.  He supposedly is the special teams coach and defensive ends coach.  If you watched our special teams last year they weren't very special and our D ends were horrible.  It wasn't all his fault at end because so many people were hurt but all I heard from him was excuse after excuse.  Getting rid of those two along with John Jancek our linebacker coach would do us a world of good.  When Van Gorder was there he pretty much controlled the whole thing so their incompetence and softness didn't hurt us.

I'm not willing to call for Bobo's head yet.  He made me mad a few times last year but I'm not quite there yet.  I will say that Stacy Searles is the best coach on the staff in my opinion.  He's smart, tough, and motivates his players.  He also doesn't care about a pecking order or hurting anybody's feelings.  The best five linemen are going to play, period.  If we get hit by injuries, they just better find a way to get it done.  He took a banged up line last year and squeezed everything they had out of them.

In my opinion it's the defense that needs the overhaul.  If not for the soft, weak, uninspired defense last year, we beat Bama and Tech.  Heck all we had to do was hold on against Tech and thry couldn't handle that.  To me, if there is any house cleaning to be done it's on defense.  If we have similar problems on D this year and CMR refuses to address it, then a lot of Dawgs are gonna be very, very, out of sorts with him.


----------



## kevina (Jul 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> In my opinion it's the defense that needs the overhaul.  If not for the soft, weak, uninspired defense last year, we beat Bama




 OH, OK!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 2, 2009)

kevina said:


> OH, OK!



You don't have to like it or admit to it.  But you know just as well as I do that it's true.  Without that weak D yall don't score all those easy points in the first half.  You know and I know it.  Sorry, I call it like I see it.  Speak the truth or state your case some other way.


----------



## kevina (Jul 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You don't have to like it or admit to it.  But you know just as well as I do that it's true.  Without that weak D yall don't score all those easy points in the first half.  You know and I know it.  Sorry, I call it like I see it.  Speak the truth or state your case some other way.



Your DAWGS did not score until after halftime when BAMA's entire game plan changed and the D went into cruise mode. How do you explain UGA not scoring in the first half? Did BAMA have anything to do with that?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 2, 2009)

kevina said:


> Your DAWGS did not score until after halftime when BAMA's entire game plan changed and the D went into cruise mode. How do you explain UGA not scoring in the first half? Did BAMA have anything to do with that?



Yall weren't in "cruise mode."  I never said that yall didn't beat us straight up.  All I'm saying is, our pathetic defense made it very, very easy for yall.  I don't see why that's too much fo any Bama fan to recognize.  Yall still won and we still lost.  So are you saying we played great defense?

Are you saying that it was simply that Bama was that dominant and not that we played terrible defense?  That's pretty one sided and not very objective I'm afraid.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I maintain that Miles probably will not win another NC for a very long time and might never win another one.  The odds of Saban every winning another are pretty slim.



Unfortunately for you and just about all of my friends including my wife, I see Saban with another ring before I see Richt with one.  For the most part, I agree about Miles.  I don't think he's a great coach and I know Boudreaux doesn't either.  But he is stacked with talent right now and LSU is going to be really good this year.

FWIW, I think Colt McCoy and Mack Brown take the hardware this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 2, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Unfortunately for you and just about all of my friends including my wife, I see Saban with another ring before I see Richt with one.  For the most part, I agree about Miles.  I don't think he's a great coach and I know Boudreaux doesn't either.  But he is stacked with talent right now and LSU is going to be really good this year.
> 
> FWIW, I think Colt McCoy and Mack Brown take the hardware this year.



You might be right.  I know that Saban is a top notch coach.  I guess I was basing that on the fact that he has won one already and the odds of another aren't great.  But I know it's possible.  I sure hope he doesn't pull it off.

I do recognize that in terms of talent, Miles is sitting pretty.  But with the type of calls he makes like the Florida game from '07 (where's Stacy?) and Auburn, I just don't see it working out for him again.  But we'll see.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> In my opinion it's the defense that needs the overhaul.  If not for the soft, weak, uninspired defense last year, we beat Bama and Tech.



Hey bartender, I will have what he is drinking or did he show up here in that dilusional state of mind.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 2, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Hey bartender, I will have what he is drinking or did he show up here in that dilusional state of mind.



You Bama fans are a trip I tell ya.  ANYTHING less than absolute praise of Bammer and complete and total surrender to the overreaction to one good season under Nick Saban is considered totally unacceptable and blasphemous.  Yall have had the market cornered on delusional for a long, long time.  Yall kill me.  Have one good year and all the sudden everybody better look out.  But _I'm _delusional.

If you expect me to ever take yall as seriously as you take yourselves you are going to be very dissapointed.  Roll algae.


----------



## kevina (Jul 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You Bama fans are great.  ANYTHING less than absolute praise of Bammer and complete and total surrender to the overreaction to one good season under Nick Saban is considered totally unacceptable and blasphemous. I agree!   Yall killed us last year, and had an awesome season. Everybody better look out.
> 
> I definitely take yall as sewriously as you take yourselves. I hope you are not dissapointed in me.



I will drink to that

RTR!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 2, 2009)

kevina said:


> I will drink to that
> 
> RTR!!



It'll be a few hours before I crack one open.  Having a fish fry around 7:00.  But I'll turn one up for you. 

Pretty bad when you start having to doctor up posts.  But hey, cheers.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It'll be a few hours before I crack one open.  Having a fish fry around 7:00.  But I'll turn one up for you.
> 
> Pretty bad when you start having to doctor up posts.  But hey, cheers.



SGD, when you crack that first beer, Yell as loud as you can, ROLL TIDE ROLL and you will have a much better evening. Enjoy your fish fry and drink one for your fellow posters who happen to be Bama fans.


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2009)

kevina said:


> I will drink to that
> 
> RTR!!





fairhope said:


> SGD, when you crack that first beer, Yell as loud as you can, ROLL TIDE ROLL and you will have a much better evening. Enjoy your fish fry and drink one for your fellow posters who happen to be Bama fans.



The rock n roll express of the forum. You don't see one without the other.


----------



## proside (Jul 2, 2009)

If George Steinbrenner was the AD at UGA CMR would have been fired years ago!!!

You guys can keep hating on Spurrier all you want but if he had coached the dawgs with the talent CMR has had. I promise you UGA would have another NC!

He took average players and put them in his sytem and they played great.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 3, 2009)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.

The only crimson tide that ever concerned me was the one I was peeing when I had a kidney stone.  

Lose to ULM one season, and beat LSU the next, and you think your program is the premier in the land.  It may be, but I'll reserve judgement until a trend develops.  Too much volitility in the last 2 season......


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 3, 2009)

riprap said:


> The rock n roll express of the forum. You don't see one without the other.



Hey Riprap, Have you seen kevina this morning? You seem to keep up with his whereabouts.


----------



## kevina (Jul 3, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It'll be a few hours before I crack one open.  Having a fish fry around 7:00.  But I'll turn one up for you.
> 
> Pretty bad when you start having to doctor up posts.  But hey, cheers.



I just changed it to what you were really wanting to say, but were skeered to

RTR!!


----------



## kevina (Jul 3, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again.
> 
> The only crimson tide that ever concerned me was the one I was peeing when I had a kidney stone.
> 
> Lose to ULM one season, and beat LSU the next, and you think your program is the premier in the land.  It may be, but I'll reserve judgement until a trend develops.  Too much volitility in the last 2 season......



Is your avatar a pic of you passing your kidney stone

You definitely should be knowledgable of trends This thread has turned into a discussion of UGA's trend Not being able to win a NC when you consistantly have great talent

Have a Happy 4th!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 3, 2009)

kevina said:


> Is your avatar a pic of you passing your kidney stone


 
It was NO WHERE near that peaceful.  I was rolling around on the ground waiting for the ambulance.



kevina said:


> You definitely should be knowledgable of trends This thread has turned into a discussion of UGA's trend Not being able to win a NC when you consistantly have great talent
> 
> Have a Happy 4th!


 
My friend, you do not know to whom you speak.  Or the Bamer translation: You ain't got no idear who you be talkin to.

I am no UGA fan.  They're not even on my top 3 of favorite SEC teams, well, because I don't have a top 3 favorite list.  I grew up an LSU fan, never faltered from rooting for them even when they had Sol Graves as a QB, and still root for them.  And, yes, they have great talent and a pair of crystal balls to go along with everything else (including the recent 6th CWS tophy to be brought to Red Stick).

Happy 4th back at you!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 3, 2009)

The last 4 letters of the sreen name should be a dead giveaway of fandom....


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 3, 2009)

Speaking of avatars, here's a few from which you can choose:







And I know you're partial to the scoreboard shots:


----------



## kevina (Jul 3, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> It was NO WHERE near that peaceful.  I was rolling around on the ground waiting for the ambulance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy that TOPHY and Congrats!


----------



## kevina (Jul 3, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> The last 4 letters of the sreen name should be a dead giveaway of fandom....



Who is TANTEAUX a fan of Is he a LSU fan? I do not think so!

I have read some post on here where some of these guys are attempting to prove their CAJUNHOOD And have also read that one was a Miami fan. So "EAUX" apparently does not mean they are LSU fans


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Speaking of avatars, here's a few from which you can choose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit picking on my boy kevina


----------



## kevina (Jul 3, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Quit picking on my boy kevina



Its all part of it and all good. I did notice one scoreboard pic he did not post.

Happy 4th and RTR!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2009)

kevina said:


> Its all part of it and all good. I did notice one scoreboard pic he did not post.
> 
> Happy 4th and RTR!!



 You too!! Happy 4th


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 3, 2009)

kevina said:


> Its all part of it and all good. I did notice one scoreboard pic he did not post.


 
Bammer fans will never understand, but when you get one (or TWO) of these:






Your fans no longer feel the need to post pictures of scoreboards from individual games.......


----------



## kevina (Jul 3, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Bammer fans will never understand, but when you get one (or TWO) of these:
> 
> 
> Your fans no longer feel the need to post pictures of scoreboards from individual games.......



Those trophies are the ultimate goal. At least for BAMA, and BAMA is moving in the right direction to add a 13th NC to their collection. The BAMA program is not like some on here that are happier than a hog in crap by having a good record over the last few years, but still have not reached the next level. BAMA went out and hired a proven coach who has brought the program a long way in a few years. Has he accomplished his goal? NO! He like all BAMA fans want another NC. If the scoreboards continue to look like the one I just posted for you, our NC will come.

Now Geaux have a Good 4th!

RTR!!


----------



## ACguy (Jul 3, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Unfortunately for you and just about all of my friends including my wife, I see Saban with another ring before I see Richt with one.  For the most part, I agree about Miles.  I don't think he's a great coach and I know Boudreaux doesn't either.  But he is stacked with talent right now and LSU is going to be really good this year.
> 
> FWIW, I think Colt McCoy and Mack Brown take the hardware this year.




I agree. I think Saban , Meyer and Miles will win NCs before Richt. 

Wow I hope your wrong about Texas. I would like to see UF play Texas in the BCS championship. I think UF would kill them and shut up that big mouth coach they have. I geuss M.Brown thinks its better to lie then bash your own conference .


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2009)

proside said:


> If George Steinbrenner was the AD at UGA CMR would have been fired years ago!!!
> 
> You guys can keep hating on Spurrier all you want but if he had coached the dawgs with the talent CMR has had. I promise you UGA would have another NC!
> 
> He took average players and put them in his sytem and they played great.



Jim I'm surpirised at you.  I thought you liked CMR.  I've seen you defend him on this board before.  Oh well.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> I just changed it to what you were really wanting to say, but were skeered to
> 
> RTR!!



Kevin you know better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> Who is TANTEAUX a fan of Is he a LSU fan? I do not think so!
> 
> I have read some post on here where some of these guys are attempting to prove their CAJUNHOOD And have also read that one was a Miami fan. So "EAUX" apparently does not mean they are LSU fans



Yeah Boudreaux is the real thing as far as LSU fans go.  We certainly have been given reason to doubt the authenticity of those claiming to be hard core Tigers though.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah Boudreaux is the real thing as far as LSU fans go.  We certainly have been given reason to doubt the authenticity of those claiming to be hard core Tigers though.



Speaking of which....where is ol' Commy??? Havent heard him purring lately


----------



## kevina (Jul 4, 2009)

Where did Comeaux geaux?


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> to add a 13th NC to their collection.


 
The NCs won by being ranked #1 in the Lulu's Bait Shack poll don't hold water any where outside of Tuscaloser.  So that takes away about 1/2 of the "NCs" that you're claiming.

I am tickled that LSU has a program that's holding near the top right now.  I've been a fan for a long time, and remember the Curly Hallman (as in Larry, Moe, & Curly) days.  I'd much rather talk about recent history than ancient history (which is all Bama has to brag about).  College football is a "what have you done for me lately" sport.  

I'm sure that if bamer ever wins any type of title, you'll be celebrating the recent accomplishment and won't have to delve back 17 years for something to brag upon.


----------



## kevina (Jul 4, 2009)

kevina said:


> Those trophies are the ultimate goal. At least for BAMA, and BAMA is moving in the right direction to add a 13th NC to their collection. The BAMA program is not like some on here that are happier than a hog in crap by having a good record over the last few years, but still have not reached the next level. BAMA went out and hired a proven coach who has brought the program a long way in a few years. Has he accomplished his goal? NO! He like all BAMA fans want another NC. If the scoreboards continue to look like the one I just posted for you, our NC will come.
> 
> Now Geaux have a Good 4th!
> 
> RTR!!





Boudreaux said:


> The NCs won by being ranked #1 in the Lulu's Bait Shack poll don't hold water any where outside of Tuscaloser.  So that takes away about 1/2 of the "NCs" that you're claiming.
> 
> I am tickled that LSU has a program that's holding near the top right now.  I've been a fan for a long time, and remember the Curly Hallman (as in Larry, Moe, & Curly) days.  I'd much rather talk about recent history than ancient history (which is all Bama has to brag about).  College football is a "what have you done for me lately" sport.
> 
> I'm sure that if bamer ever wins any type of title, you'll be celebrating the recent accomplishment and won't have to delve back 17 years for something to brag upon.



Apparently that trench foot you have gotten from wading in the swamps has made its way to your mullet covered head.

If you would tell the person that is reading the post to you to read them in their entirity, you would see that I spoke about BAMA adding a current NC to their trophy case.

I find it laughable that you speak negatively of BAMA fans bringing up the past and then you went on to open up and talk about your childhood crush on Curly

My advice to you is to go grab another rib off of the grill and chill

RTR


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 5, 2009)

kevina said:


> Apparently that trench foot you have gotten from wading in the swamps has made its way to your mullet covered head.
> 
> If you would tell the person that is reading the post to you to read them in their entirity, you would see that I spoke about BAMA adding a current NC to their trophy case.
> 
> ...


 
And perhaps Bamer chose the red elephant as it's 2nd mascot because elephants are supposed to have a long memory, which is what is needed to think of any championship in Tuscaloser.

You can't brag on a future championship that you've yet to win!

And if you go back and look at Curly's record at LSU, you'll see that it's wrong to compare remembering Bama's ancient glory days to the Curly days at LSU.  Those were not great times.  I'm saying that I was a fan when LSU was not one of the top programs in the country, but am certainly enjoying it now that they are.  I'm not reaching back to live in past glory, because I have current glory to bask in.  

But there is no way a bama fan can understand current glory.  My apologies for expecting so much from a fan of a school who has a first and second favorite mascot.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 5, 2009)

May I ask you guys who say living in the past just what exactly "PAST" means. The way I see it, 17 years ago is the past just like all other years after that as long as we are not talking about the reigning current NC's. So I would say that unless you are a Florida fan we all are living in the past if we talk of our NC's when it comes to football.


----------



## kevina (Jul 5, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> And perhaps Bamer chose the red elephant as it's 2nd mascot because elephants are supposed to have a long memory, which is what is needed to think of any championship in Tuscaloser.
> 
> You can't brag on a future championship that you've yet to win!
> 
> ...



Who is bragging about a NC that has not been won?

When it comes to BAMA, I applaud our past, am happy with our present, and am optimistic of our future. If you cannot understand or accept that, I cannot help you.

As long as on every CFB Saturday the scoreboard looks like it did last year againt your Tiggers, our NC chances will be good.

RTR!!


----------



## proside (Jul 5, 2009)

fairhope said:


> May I ask you guys who say living in the past just what exactly "PAST" means. The way I see it, 17 years ago is the past just like all other years after that as long as we are not talking about the reigning current NC's. So I would say that unless you are a Florida fan we all are living in the past if we talk of our NC's when it comes to football.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 21, 2012)

tanteaux said:


> My momma is french and dad was half Sioux and the Lone Ranger was the bomb. How did I get brought into this?



I miss ole Tanteaux!


----------

